# CD1 8th October - Cycle Buddies Wanted!



## nellis10

Hi everyone!

I know there are a few people out there who are CD1/CD2 today, so let's be cycle buddies!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Hi Nellis, sorry to hear the dreaded AF got you too. 

I *think* I started CD 1 on Saturday, can I join the gang? :D


----------



## nellis10

Course you can Dan-O...would love to have you!


----------



## Saxogirl

Hello, 

Think I am just greeting the witch as I type this :( 

I only found this section of the forum yesterday and was gutted I missed chatting last month it seemed like cycle buddies really helps (especially in the ole 2ww!)

So would love to join your group, if you'll have me?!!!!

:D


----------



## nellis10

Woohooo more cycle buddies!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

We'll make July our Month!!!!!


----------



## Saxogirl

I Always liked July lol


----------



## nellis10

My son's B'Day is 30th July (he was due 7th August) so maybe it's gonna be another July baby for me!! :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

It would be a good month for me too, I'd love a summer bub!! :D 

Mind you, I'll take an any month baby ;)


----------



## Saxogirl

lol Know what you mean - hey Dan-o just noticed you're in Devon - me too!! Maybe that's a good luck omen what do you think?


----------



## dan-o

Yay, a fellow Devonian! Does that mean we might even be on the same ward in July 2009!!?


----------



## Saxogirl

oooh Maybe! Are you North or South Devon? I'm South.......


----------



## dan-o

Me too! :) 

It would be amazing to actually have a baby by July next year, I'm going all soppy at the thought of it!! Deffo PMA this cycle, we are going to set a bnb cycle buddy record & ALL get pregnant this cycle!! xx


----------



## nellis10

YAY for the PMA!!!! I must get us a poem composed tomorrow to celebrate the cycle!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JJF

Hey girls-I'm in with ya :) Nellis after reading your tmi post, I dont think you've officially started af, hahaha, so I'm kicking you out until you really start, just teasing!!!!!! 

CD1 for me was on Oct. 7th, so yestarday. After 2 months of temping, having very obvious OV temp shifts EXACTLY when I felt my body OV (even noticed it was early last month, go me, ha) and then staying with high temps until af came, even had triphasic chart last month which _usually means prego but not for me. I've decided not to temp this month, seems sort of pointless at times if I can figure it all out listening to my body and a calendar, if you know what I mean. Don't get me wrong, I LOVED it, but it sort of took me over like my POAS addiction so decided to try to use the "not watching" method this month. Along with my hubby's plan to bed 2 times a day every day of this cycle once af moves out. Yes I did say that-if you wanna read about it I've posted about it in my journal 

I love cycle buddies, my last buddies, out of about 14 of us, something like 7 got bfps, good for them, maybe this one will be lucky now _


----------



## Saxogirl

JJF said:


> I love cycle buddies, my last buddies, out of about 14 of us, something like 7 got bfps, good for them, maybe this one will be lucky now :)

Ooooooh that must have been exciting and depressing all at the same time - all the BFP's! We'll make this our month!


----------



## dan-o

I'm going to do temps this month (just so I know when I'm in the 2ww) If my last cycle was anything to go by my CM made ovulation time pretty apparent anyway, so I'm hoping this month is the same (soz tmi!) 

I'm also praying for a shorter cycle, pleeeease no more 56 day ones, thanks!!!
Oh and whilst I'm praying, I'd also like this one to be a nice healthy_ sticky_ bean please!!!


----------



## nellis10

Woohooo....let's make it a 100% BFP Cycle Buddy Month!!!!

I'm still temping....although what I have found out is that I get VERY LITTLE sleep in the final stage of the TWW as I am waking up hoping my temps are still high...but I wake a 2am and then can't get back to sleep with the worry!!! :dohh:

So trying to take it easy! DH has a SA this month right in the middle of my fertile stage...so I've worked out with military precision when we need to BD and still keep to the 2 day abstention rule for the SA!!! :happydance::happydance:

I've worked out that it will mean only one day in real terms that we won't BD...but it will be 60hrs between the BDs....if that make sense!

So it goes like this...BD:
CD 10, CD11, CD12, CD13 (am) skip CD14, CD15 (am SA, pm BD)

That should cover my fertile phase...and hopefully I will have an early oV again on CD12/13 in which case the SA won't affect it at all!!! :happydance:

My cycles are roughly 26 days and I have a 12 day LP. Been trying since April TTC, but June/July were out for various reasons including illness. So this is officially cycle number 6 for me!!! :happydance:


----------



## nellis10

Saxo Girl your chart is the index page which means we can only see our own chart. 

Click on your link and then click on "home page set up" go into ti and make the relevant changes and also click on "create chart overlay" so it means you overlap you charts on your homepage.

It will then give you a new link url which you paste into your signature like you did below, but it will be specific to you only!!! :hugs:


----------



## mom2pne

Hello! I'd like to join you! I'm on cd 1. :witch: came 2 days later than I expected her too. She really messed with me this month. I was so ready to test this morning, but when I woke up she had come. :hissy: 

I hope that I can have a July baby! My 12y's bday is July 28th and he needs some company! I have 3 born in April. 

PMA!


----------



## nellis10

:hugs:Welcome Wlecome mom2pne!!!! :hugs:

The more the merrier I say!!!! :rofl:


----------



## miel

i have my buddies thread already but i really like to come by and watch over you girls as well....
and i am going telling a secret ...nellies10 actually her nickname is the " queen pee"...LOL! ask her why!


----------



## nellis10

Capitalise that if you would Miel!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I have a position to uphold!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mom2pne

miel said:


> i have my buddies thread already but i really like to come by and watch over you girls as well....
> and i am going telling a secret ...nellies10 actually her nickname is the " queen pee"...LOL! ask her why!


OK I'm asking! :rofl:


----------



## csmummu

hello girlies 

I would like to join you ladies! CD 1 was yesterday after a 21 day CYCLE!! Lets hope i can join you in your 100% :bfp: rate for this month!


Nellis - can i call you Nat? im glad to see you got your hubbys rota sorted out hope you O early xxxx


----------



## mom2pne

Welcome csmummu!


----------



## csmummu

thanks muchly :)


----------



## miel

nellis10 said:


> Capitalise that if you would Miel!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I have a position to uphold!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

 i hope you didn't mind i reveal your true nature " QUEEN PEE ":rofl::rofl:


----------



## nellis10

lol of course you can call me Nat!! I find it funny in a wierd way when folks call me Nellis!! :rofl::rofl::hugs:

The Queen Pee is in Court!!! :rofl:


----------



## Saxogirl

nellis10 said:


> Saxo Girl your chart is the index page which means we can only see our own chart.
> 
> Click on your link and then click on "home page set up" go into ti and make the relevant changes and also click on "create chart overlay" so it means you overlap you charts on your homepage.
> 
> It will then give you a new link url which you paste into your signature like you did below, but it will be specific to you only!!! :hugs:

Lol ok - sorry am not v good at all these computer links, am doing it now can u let me know if it works...? Thank you x

EDIT:
Okay think is my page now but have no info on it as haven't done any temping yet.... :(


----------



## Saxogirl

Hello to all and welcome to Mom2pne, Csmummu and Miel (hope I haven't missed anyone!)

Am looking forward to this month now - GO JULY WooHoo!

Nat (I'll call you that if you prefer now I know your name lol) I def wanna know more about Queen Pee!???

BTW my name is Kerry !

:hug: to all xxx


----------



## csmummu

My name is Max(or maxine) and i a POAS addict. i started POAS at cd 6 last month and ended up testing even yesterday at CD1 so i guess i ALMOST O POAS all cycle ... ok granted it was 21 days long lol. 

I hope i stop bleeding soon its painful and if im on 21 day cycle i could be as little as 5 days away from Oing LAMO im so bemused by it all!


----------



## nellis10

Max you may yet rival me for the Queen Pee crown!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Basically I am addicted to anything I can be pee'd on that changes colour....even litmus paper...whcih reminds me I must start that experiment once the AF has disappeared...apparantly changes in fertility throughout your cycle ahve an effect on the pH of your CM!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## csmummu

OH WOW ^^^ i can see us getting a long nicely! Maybe i should join you in the experiment :) 

I have now started OPKINg for this month If its another 21 day cycle im gonna be in the 2ww before most have stop bleeding!! Quite exciting but depressing too LOL 

Off to bed must sleeeeeeep


----------



## mom2pne

Ouch! Not only did I get :witch: but I also got 2 cavities taken care of. The good news is I'm cavity free and I'm getting closer to a :bfp:! :rofl:


----------



## JJF

HI, my name is jennifer, I'm a POAS addict also....hahaha....Maxine (gonna call you that cause I cant remember how many c,s and m's are in your name, ha) I havnt been on our old buddies thread and didn't realize your af came, sorry honey. Hopefully this will be our month!!!!!! HELL YEAH! hahahaha...I was so proud of myself last cycle that I didn't POAS until 10dpo but then again I was so SURE SURE SURE I was prego that it was such a swift kick in the gut, really got me down. So I'm thinking if you start POAS during af, your so used to the HUGE empty white area next to the one white line maybe its not so bad :(


----------



## Ashy

Hey can I come in too? CD1 on the 7th. First month TTC, hoping for a BFP but not feeling positive. We will see how she goes...


----------



## miel

Rainbopwincess beautiful dog you've got there :)!


----------



## nellis10

Welcome Rainbopwincess!! The more the merrier I say!!! 

Well I am CD3 today and still mid flow....hoping for a good clear out to make a snuggly warm space for beanie this cycle!!

Feeling positive and the PMA is returning in abundance!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pumpkinb

Hi

Can I join you all. I am CD2 today and this will be out first shot at trying, I have just moved over from WTT forum. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for a :bfp: in the first month but I know my chances are slim and I am not going to pin all hopes on it and stress too much. 
I do have some OV sticks and have been temping for last 2 months to see what my pattern is but normally have a 28 days cycle and this month was 31 days for some reason.....who knows why...prob too much going on right now!
Anyway fingers crossed for us all!!:happydance:


----------



## nellis10

Hiya Pumpkinb!! Welcome to our buddy group!!!! Find youself a seat and get comfy!!! :happydance::happydance::hug:


----------



## Ashy

Thanks! Although I must say hes a bit of a weiner sometimes, a lot too smart for his own good. He knows how to sliiiiidddeee slowly out of his bed when he doesn't want to be there.

Thanks for welcoming me...


----------



## dan-o

Hiya new buddies!! Wishing you lots & lots of luck getting your BFP this cycle!! xxx :dust:


----------



## csmummu

Hello new buddies and good old buddies :)

Pwincess its been said that when you start to TTC normal cycle goes out the window. Welcome to insanity!! 

JJF Please just stick with Max my mum only calles me maxine (and my aunties LOL )

I am cd 3 and almost stopping :) i expect to be spotting tomorrow thats it. i really hope i O early i dont think i can face waiting this month! :muaha:

Had a long emotional day today gonna have a chineese then bed Have a good weekend all xxx


----------



## csmummu

OH OH OH OH OH me again *big grin*

I POAS and was excited by the result I also thought i would post my collection from last month (im hording to compare LOL)

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq72/maxittcnumber2/P101008_2201.jpg

AND i dont know if you can see it but now my bleeding is stopping my OPK is getting darker looks like i may be on to O early :yay: (you may not be able to see it in the pic but its defo there maybe about 3 days away? LOL help me NAT im peeing on eveything!)

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq72/maxittcnumber2/P101008_2202.jpg


----------



## Ashy

I can do insanity! I'm a military wife! ;)


----------



## miel

i ma having ovulations pains at the moment for the past 2 hours!!! i think i may "o" very soon as well..i am going to start opks too!!!
i usually have my ovulation around Cd11 or Cd12...i am CD10 right now:)


----------



## JJF

Yippie Max, OV early would be nice :) I OV early last month and was so proud of myself that I realized it since I don't do the OV poas! Good luck to you and Miel this weekend....as you know I'm taking the "I don't know" approach this month and I don't think I ov for another week-10 days, wow, ,that seems so long away :(


----------



## dan-o

Not really sure when I am due to ov, if I go by my last cycle, I have 5 weeks to wait yet :shock: Nooooo!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

*operation " I Don't Know"*

Love it!!!!!!!!!

Miel O pains....:happydance:
Max- Your almost there....
JJF- 10 days....long time...I am starting in 7 days. ( early so I don't miss egg) and finishing late so i don't miss egg!! haha
Rainbo Pwincess- I know insanity as well.....I had a military FATHER!!!!!! no sure what is worse..LOL
pumpkin- It is pumpkin season here so this might be your lucky month!!!!!!!!!
Nat and Dano- Hi.....I'll be online more in a few days to get to know you nd everyone else better. AF is kicking my ass right now so i am not very social atm.

if I missed anone....HI and good luck.chat ya soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csmummu

Awww hun im sorry shes kicking your ass, she kicked mine HARD last month so im wondering if it had anything to do with getting ready for O too? shes kicked me a bit this month but not to bad wonder if i O a few days later LAMO.

I see eggs everywhere!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Max- i see you have been busy POAS...any and every stick...LOL


----------



## dan-o

Good morning nellis, Saxogirl, JJF, mom2pne, miel, csmummu, RainboPwincess, Pumpkinb, & CHILLbilly! 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend! xx


----------



## Ashy

yep. but i really must go to sleep after getting home from movie night with the hubs. only 1.26am here! still morning, so hello all!


----------



## Saxogirl

Hiya all, 

(special hey to lots a new buddies since I last signed in!!!):hi:

Been away with work for the weekend but back now (although am knackered as got home at 5AM!!!)

Anyhow.......

My visit from AF only seems to have lasted about 36hrs so am a bit confused and hoping that am still gonna have a "normal" cycle...... ???

Anyway, received my Thermometer and OV sticks so finally have a couple of temps on my charts - woohoo! :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## Hansie

Hi ladies
Can I join you please CD1 was oct 6th for me. I was sad she got me but pleased in a way cos for those of you that dont know I am still breastfeeding my 17 month old and this is only my 2nd af/cycle in 2 years since getting pg. so I was pleased the:witch:got me in a way cos it means my cycles are 27 days:happydance:and I was worried they would be really long or really short til my body sorts its self out. would be great to join you guys so we can go insane together thanks xxxxxx


----------



## dan-o

Hi hansie, welcome aboard!

Saxogirl, my AF's have been very short after BC too, maybe it's an after effect? Hmmm. 
I still seem to ov though, even if it did take me 6 weeks last cycle!!!!


----------



## bluey

Hi ladies! 
Room for another? CD1 for me was Oct 9th, bang on time for my 26 day cycle (not even a tease of being late!!)
This month I'll be using Clearblue Monitor, temping, and really, really hoping that this is my month for a :bfp:Would be great to have some buddy support cos the last 8 months of trying have been slowly sending me crazy!:wacko:


----------



## csmummu

WOW weve really grown!!

Dan O I hope you dont have a long cycle this month!

Chilly- i picked up a stick from the side of the road today... but i put it back. and yes i have POAS today :D

Saxo i hope you dont have work tomorrow too? could use a day off now.

I have an job assesment day/ morning tomorrow think of me!

This weekend weve been shopping for halloween stuff as weve been invited to a party :D caitlin is goin as dracula she looks very cool.


----------



## miel

BD last night :)...i did a opk this morning and to me it looks positive but both the control line and test line were really light...maybe i didn't pee in off on it?
i am not going to recorded it on my FF chart yet ...i will probably re test tonight and tomorrow to confirm it first...

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Saxogirl

Hansie said:


> Hi ladies
> Can I join you please CD1 was oct 6th for me. I was sad she got me but pleased in a way cos for those of you that dont know I am still breastfeeding my 17 month old and this is only my 2nd af/cycle in 2 years since getting pg. so I was pleased the:witch:got me in a way cos it means my cycles are 27 days:happydance:and I was worried they would be really long or really short til my body sorts its self out. would be great to join you guys so we can go insane together thanks xxxxxx

Hiya Hansie and Welcome!

27 Day cycles - you must be pleased :happydance:

Am hoping my cycle isn't gonna be too long this month as am starting to realise I'm not great at waiting :( 

still they say patience is a virtue ...... 

xxx


----------



## Saxogirl

dan-o said:


> Hi hansie, welcome aboard!
> 
> Saxogirl, my AF's have been very short after BC too, maybe it's an after effect? Hmmm.
> I still seem to ov though, even if it did take me 6 weeks last cycle!!!!

Ah thank you, that's good to know, am trying not to worry that am not going to Ov this cycle....... still am armed with OPK's, my thermometer and a willing hubby for plenty of BDing lol so at least can amuse and enjoy ourselves while we wait...... :-=


----------



## Saxogirl

Welcome Bluey, This is gonna be your month xx


----------



## Saxogirl

AAh Thanks Max, am off now (Sun)which is a relief as am going crosseyed from tiredness lol but back to work Mon...... 

Good Luck with your job assessment, hope goes well, and hope Caitlin has fun - is it a traditional type halloween thing with apple bobbing etc etc? I always think that you can't beat the Smiffy's stuff for dressing up costumes :twisted:


----------



## csmummu

LOL Saxo its actually an adult party (not that ADULT i mean grown up adult lol) apparently all the other kids from the area are too scared to go Caitlin is only going because were going on a 4 hour drive to visit family for the weekend so she couldnt NOT go. Plus she isnt scared of anything - her fave film is JP 3 !!

Im nervous about this assesment day :( i will let you gals know how it goes wonr be back til evening as i have to pick Caitlin up from school.


----------



## bluey

Thanks Saxogirl! Doing my best to build up as much PMA as I can early on in the month to tide me through the TWW!!!

CD 5 today, 9 days til OV, but a mere 5 days til this months:sex: marathon!!!

:hug: to us all on this dark Monday morning!


----------



## bluey

A quick question...how can I attach a link to my FF chart on here? (I'm not exactly computer illiterate, but definitely a bit computer dyslexic!!!)


----------



## dan-o

Hi bluey, welcome to the gang! Nice to see a fellow 30 something also ttc #1!

If you go to the 'tickers' tab on FF & create one, you will see a link code. You can then copy & paste the link into your signature. To get to signature settings click on 'user CP' & you will see it in the menu. :)


----------



## nellis10

Morning folks. How is everyone? My temps are through the roof today and yesterday...headache and nausea!


----------



## Pumpkinb

been a lot going on for us the last few days and I have been forgetting to take my temp first thing in the morning. When I remember about 15mions after getting up its too late (I think?), started again this morning and will see how it goes.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## dan-o

Annoying isnt it. Mine were also through the roof last two days (due to disturbed sleep & feeling a bit off colour I reckon) ..but todays are lowest yet & my OPK's are quite dark, might be a peak on the way!?! Hope so, I'd love a nice normal cycle!!

I hope FF dosent alter my coverline beacuse of the temp fluctuation though. 
I know my usual basal temp is always quite steady at about 36.65-75


----------



## csmummu

Good morning all, 

Job assesment was pants. i now want twins so i can stay at home forever! 

Im sorry some are feeling off colour im not to good my self and .... our walls have damp!! good job we rent! none the less im still annoyed!


----------



## miel

Positive opk last night for me :)!!! so my BD sexathon as started !!!! this is our 11 cycle trying so i am really really hoping this the month !!!


----------



## Saxogirl

csmummu said:


> LOL Saxo its actually an adult party (not that ADULT i mean grown up adult lol) apparently all the other kids from the area are too scared to go Caitlin is only going because were going on a 4 hour drive to visit family for the weekend so she couldnt NOT go. Plus she isnt scared of anything - her fave film is JP 3 !!
> 
> Im nervous about this assesment day :( i will let you gals know how it goes wonr be back til evening as i have to pick Caitlin up from school.

Lol, sorry assumed, ooops!
:rofl:

What are you dressing up as then haha?

Hope your assessment thing went well, have been sending positive thoughts your way.....!

Oh no just found your last post, maybe wasn't as bad as you think?


----------



## Saxogirl

miel said:


> Positive opk last night for me :)!!! so my BD sexathon as started !!!! this is our 11 cycle trying so i am really really hoping this the month !!!

:happydance: Good Luck and happy :sex:


----------



## Saxogirl

bluey said:


> A quick question...how can I attach a link to my FF chart on here? (I'm not exactly computer illiterate, but definitely a bit computer dyslexic!!!)

If you didn't link it yet,

I managed to do mine the other day Nellis helped me,....

Good luck!


----------



## bluey

Thanks Dan-O and Saxogirl - hoping my attempts to link my chart have worked!

Are any of you using Clearblue Monitors? I'm feeling twitchy to pee on something and it hasn't asked me to yet!!


----------



## csmummu

Saxogirl said:


> Lol, sorry assumed, ooops!
> :rofl:
> 
> What are you dressing up as then haha?
> 
> Hope your assessment thing went well, have been sending positive thoughts your way.....!
> 
> Oh no just found your last post, maybe wasn't as bad as you think?

I dont know what to go as maybe a :witch: maybe she could be useful for once!

The job thing went ok but i feel there better people than me going for it plus i dont think i want the job anyway lol.


----------



## Hansie

Hi all
csmummu- sorry your assessment didn't go well, maybe it went better than you thought.

Well im on CD8 today and we started our:sex:marathon last night:happydance:A bit early maybe but I am determined this month. We are doing the sperm meets egg plan this cycle so I will be BD every other day until +OPK and then every day! If there is an eggy it will not escape lol!

miel-its great when the BD gets started cos it really feels like your being pro active lol.

Well good luck girls 'see' you tomo xxxx


----------



## Saxogirl

I'm still only CD6, might start POAS - OPK's on thurs? (CD9?)

Bluey - Looks like chart link has worked!

Max - Def think you should go as :witch: LOL!

And good luck to Hansie and Miel!!!

Nat - Hope you're ok haven't seen you on for a few days!

Night all xxx


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, I'm still here doing my 'natural' plan as I guess I'll call it, I don't even know what day I am, hahaha, no idea what my temps are, hahaha, witch still here a tiny bit so havn't started that lovely 2 times a day plan but guess we should be starting that tomorrow. Feels great but odd to not know my dates and temp :) Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJf - I with you in the "I don't now" plan....except I have a ticker for cycle days...
I will get rid of that as soon as AF is done...LOL

Max-sorry you don't feel positive about your job assessment......and you should totally go as :witch:
Miel..........have a good time and don't tire yourself out..LOL
Hansie ......you can never be to early..I am starting cd10 and not stopping til cd28!
Saxogirl- looks like you can start soon!!!!!!!
Good luck with the monitor Bluey!!!!!!!!


----------



## nellis10

Hi Folks!! Been poorly last few days...temps were really high too!

Feeling better today! :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

OMG I have a positive OPK today & watery bordering on ewcm(tmi soz)!!! :wohoo: 

Fella was too poorly to dtd last night (man flu) he's not getting away with it tonight tho, he's getting jumped on!!!


----------



## dan-o

Glad you are feeling better nellis, will you keep those temps on your chart?


----------



## Hansie

Hi all
nellis - pleased your feeling better today. Bugs are really going roung ATM!
dan-o - you must jump on your guy tonight! no excuses:rofl:my OH sometimes uses the too tired excuse! how lame! I look after a toddler all day and still have the energy!....just about:rofl:xxxx


----------



## Ashy

hello all just wanted to post before i get up outta bed, kinda disappointed that i have to go to work for the first time since my hubby got home. I am kinda sad that it will be the farthest away from me he has gotten since he got home. But i miss work and the girls at work so it will be nice to chat n catch up.


----------



## dan-o

Aww, have a great day at work Rainbo & make the most of your fella when you get back ;)


----------



## miel

boy:(! got myself a cold sore on my lip yesterday (first time ) those thing are bad...hurt and burn like bitch! We BD with no kissing :( was not romantic at all...i read couples thing about cold sore and why you get one ...they all apply to me of course! stress, change of weather and hormonal changes as well:(
anyway i am still waiting for FF to confirm my ovulation and on that department something is weird too as i rarely "O" on CD14 i thin it happen to me once in the all 11 month ttc...oh well may be this cold sore messing up with my ovulation !

Dan o you must BD girl!!!:)
Queen Peen glad to know you better ...:)
all the others ladies i am thinking of you:hugs::hug: have a excellent day :hug:
let's make some babies girls!


----------



## csmummu

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO go Dan-o !! 

Miel - sorry i know what you mean about :sex: with no kissing :( 

Chilly - glad to see you back 

Hansie - tell him you wanna try something different ... then tie him down and use and abuse him. 

Nat - hope you feel 100% soon xx

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## bluey

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to check in and say I've hope you've all had (or are having) great days. I had my flu jab today so feeling a bit hot and a bit sore-armed now!


----------



## Hansie

Aaaah your poor arm I hope it feels better soon.
Well the BD marathon continues:happydance:We will catch that egg this month! We will catch that egg this month! We will catch that egg this month......... Come on we need PMA's and to relax a bit maybe I was a POAS addict last month and im determined to be more relaxed about things this month cos I drove myself and DH insane last cycle:rofl:
When I conceved my lil girl I didn't expect to get pg so I was relaxed about the whole thing I must be more relaxed! I must be more relaxed! I must be more relaxed.......:rofl::rofl: Baby dust to you all girls we will all get our :bfp:this month I can feel it! xxxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Nat- sorry to hear you are not feeling so hot.....I think I got off easy this season by not catching anything to bad......

Hansie I agree about not stressing so much...Look at how many "new" members announce a :bfp: within a month or so of joining.
I try to Use BnB for friendly chat ut the stress of "catching" the egg...and then 2ww can play tricks on our minds and bodies.
I love the :sex: chats that go on until 2ww.... so much fun..haha and stress free unless yoru hubby gets the flu and doesn't want to bd.
( I would say to bad...lay back and hurry..roll over on me when you are almost done hahahaha) like they can't finish in 5 second if they wanted to......I have had an X or 2 that can do this...hahaha
sorry if TMI 

anyway...back to the stress free chatting...hehe
or what we can call " *OPERATION " I Don't Know*

as in I don't know what cd I am on, I don't know when I am supposed to ovulate, I don't know when af is due or when to POAS.
just go with the flow and bd every other day. Like they did in the olden days. :rofl:

I hope nobody takes me too seriously..just having fun!!!!


----------



## JJF

Ohhh Chilly I love that...OPERATION " I Don't Know....yippie, my plan too :) Love the ex comment, your right they can make it quick or last all day long haha. I take a long time too though, my man used to say he had to put on his hard hat and put out the Men At Work sign, hahahahaha (tmi there, I know, but is there really TMI on this site, no).

I think I would be somewhat okay with the fact that it might take some ladies a 'longer' time to conceive but sadly thats not the only heartache, it can then, very often, lead to miscarriage/preterm delivery so its like an awful double whammy for so many ladies :(

Along with the Operation-I Don't Know....thinking we need something that says I Hate the 2ww tag line too, ha.


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF[/COLOR said:

> (tmi there, I know, but is there really TMI on this site, no).
> 
> 
> 
> So true!!!!!! no such thing on here.......


----------



## dan-o

Ha ha, you guys!

JJF... TWO TIMES A DAY!!?? :shock: Wow me and my fella are seroiusly slacking!!


I was just going to temp this month (so I could keep track of my luteal phase) & bd every other day, but was worried abut having another 60 day cycle (my excuse) so decided to POAS after all. Good job I did, I'm fertile right now!! So excited, yippee!!!


----------



## Ashy

meeeeee too as i wiggle myself this morning! Woooooot BD time!! let the giddy up begin!


----------



## bluey

Monitor says "low" but no harm in a little practice, eh girls?!!:winkwink:


----------



## Hansie

No harm at all in practising;)
I have my predicted day of O written in my diary the 19th (sunday) and we will be stepping up the :sex: to every day starting tomo until tues or wed next week! do you girls think that is too much? I must relax..... I must relax :rofl: My hubby seems more keen on baby making this cycle i think he just wants to get me pg so i will shut up about it :rofl: I am not POAS until the:witch:is late... I refuse! I imagined a 2 year ish age gap between our first 2 its looking more and more like it will be at least 2.5 years! I will relax....lol xxxxxxx


----------



## csmummu

Hansie said:


> My hubby seems more keen on baby making this cycle i think he just wants to get me pg so i will shut up about it :rofl:

LOL My DH knows exactly what hes on about! 

I dont know what going on here but i want to so i cant join in your operation i dont know but i wish you all well! 

I got strechy clear stuff last night so we :sex: anyway i did have a faint line on my OPK then this morning i had :blush: cloudy streachy stuff so im not sure if that was progress or :spermy: lol SORRRYYY!!!! 

I WANT A FRIGGIN CLUE!!! :muaha:


----------



## CHILLbilly

RainboPwincess said:


> meeeeee too as i *wiggle* myself this morning! Woooooot BD time!! let the giddy up begin!

wiggle as in.........:blush: yourself without hubby..
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
2 times a day JJF.....shoot.....I am lucky if I can get 2 times durig O time.
this month..I am startng soon cause i have a very high libido this month.
been wiggling myself for the last 3 days...HAHAHAHA


----------



## Ashy

noooooo!!! lol. i wiggled my bum and i felt it coming! totally tmi!! :blush:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ya wiggle my bum...Thats what I ment as well:blush: 
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

So :witch: will be 100% gone by tommorrow morning......
let the games begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I noticed its almost O time for mostof y'all..if not already
Go get em girls !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashy

oh he got me alright! i am sat here with my hips up on two pillows in an uncomfortable bend.... how long am i supposed to lay here to give them a good chance to swim?


----------



## CHILLbilly

I have a visual of you laying with feet in air...almost on a head stand.....on a laptop..LOL
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

20 mins is good I think.......


----------



## Ashy

its sitting on my boobies. yes it is a lappy, and i am nekkid. and totally cold. brrrrrrr.... almost done!!!! oh the sacrifices!!!! off for McDonalds soon! :angelnot:


----------



## Saxogirl

Nat - sorry to hear not been well hope feel better soon

Rainbopwincess - Am loving your posts - imagining you balanced in some kinda headstand lol 

Start POAS tomorrow (well today technically lol) good luck to all who are already Ov-ing as have never OPK'd before am hoping not to get tooooooooo obsessed by it!
Are planning on going with the every other day (stepping upto every day when get positive OPK!)

Feeling quite relaxed about it all so far this month which is good as was STRESSED last month lol!

Enjoying the PMA people, here's to some beautiful July Babies..... :D


----------



## CHILLbilly

Good luck Saxogirl------- hope you get your positive OPK soon!!!!
I'm a July baby and so is OH....soooooo it would be nice to have a July baby as well.


----------



## Pumpkinb

this will be a dumb first timer question but hoping one of you can help. I am due to OV next week and wondering when the best time to start :sex: ?
I have the OV test sticks, was going to use them if it doesn't happen for us straight away but guess there is no harm in trying them from the beginning, when should I start testing for that too?


----------



## nellis10

Well I OV around about CD12-CD16 although mostly about CD12-14.

I am starting tonight CD9 through CD13 (am) then skip CD14 and back on CD15 (pm).

Hubby has his Sperm Analysis on CD15 and has to abstain for 2 days at least...but as this is right in the middle of my ov time, I am being ruthless and giving it only a 48hr (2 day) abstention period....lol....so I hope the results will be accurate!!! :rofl:


----------



## dan-o

Good morning, hope it's all going well for everyone. 

Nellis, that is poor timing for your OH's SA, bloody typical!
Pumpkin, why not try the smep plan & bd every other day?
Saxogirl, how was your first poas OPK? :)
Rainbo, hope you got the egg!

I think I ovulated early this cycle (CD12) so I'm a bit ahead of myself, sorry.. there was me thinking I'd be the last one to ovulate from the group :shock:


----------



## Hansie

Good afternoon ladies! I would have been on this am but am stressed out with one thing and another not about ttc tho for a change:rofl:
Nice to see lots of :sex: going on and lots of planning to :sex: its all in the planning! 
We begin our :sex:marathon tonight and will be doing it every day for a week I think I will O on sun.
Lots of baby dust to us all, bring on the:bfp: the cycle buddy group I was in last month got loads of :bfp:lets make it us this month ladies! PMA! PMA!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## csmummu

WOW well so far we have learnt that chilly wiggles and princess gets straight on the lappy to tell us shes DTD :D I love the honesty on this site!

MY opk is nearly positive so im happy im a bit off again but hey i dont even know what a normal cycle is. 

Hansie i hope you feel better with the stresses of life. 

Im watching the first look hollyoaks on e4!! *whistles*


----------



## CHILLbilly

csmummu-:rofl:
I am not shy!!!!!! Just glad Nobody is on my facebook yet!!!!!
LOL


----------



## Ashy

:laugh2: well i guess i am certainly not shy!! even on Facebook!!


----------



## Ashy

ok just :sex: now doing the 30 minute wait... and i have to peeeeeeee!!


----------



## bluey

:hi: Morning ladies! Wondering if I'm going to be the last of the bunch to O. My monitor still says "low" (previous 2 months I've been "high" by now). Not sure if it's part of that 'getting to know our cycle' thing that apparently it does, and maybe it's gonna give me less high days this month, or whether O's delayed cos I'm ill. :shrug: Any ideas?


----------



## Saxogirl

CD10 - Did my first POAS OPK yesterday and - negative - but all the other things are there (CM, CP is right, Nipples are tingling - btw i never noticed they did then around Ov until we started trying lol) so am hoping that am gonna get a positive OPK soon ..........

Oh and had a good temp dip this am (but as I said in my journal) I had to take temp about an hr and a half earlier today but I still got the same no of hours sleep etc so am not sure how accurate that is, but am feeling nice and relaxed about it all so far this month!..... PMA!

Bluey - try not to worry am sure it will come! (maybe you are just having a slightly longer cycle this month?)

Nat - the timing sux - hope you still catch you eggie!

Thanks Chillbilly!

Pumpkin - I agree with Dan-o try every other day then you can't miss it (you can always step up a gear for a couple of days when you get your positive OPK!)

Am away with work for the weekend but am leaving you all with 
:dust:

Good Luck ! xxx


----------



## miel

2WW for me :) 
chart confirm i "o"cd14 so 3 dpo as today!!!!
i really hope this will be my last 2ww girls!
enjoy your week end ladies and mostly your BD!!!


----------



## dan-o

Same here miel, I'm fairly certain mine came a bit early! Good luck xxx


----------



## csmummu

RainboPwincess said:


> ok just :sex: now doing the 30 minute wait... and i have to peeeeeeee!!


OMG dont you just HATE that its the worse moral dilema ever! to pee or not to pee?? the ideal thing would be to fall asleep with the pillow under your bum but its never comfortable

:hi: to all x


----------



## Ashy

not comfortable at all! i got one or two more days of fun, and then its go time i think!


:hugs: and dust to all


----------



## dan-o

Hi guys, just checking in! 
I am officially in the 2ww now ovulation has been confirmed on weds, so excited & also shocked it came so early!!! (not complaining though!)


----------



## CHILLbilly

Wow....2 ww already
I hoep to hear good things from you....Miel and dan-o....
anyone else waiting....

I am just starting to O...... and feeling a little anxious......having some financial problems... worred about finding a job and getting pregnant at the same time....ect.
So if I start posting negative sounding posts..please give me a kick in the ass...LOL
I don't complain to my friends about whats going on in my life so my "cycle buddies" will end up with a few rants...
haha sorry in advance

take care ladies..and hope to see alot of symptoms in the next week....


----------



## Hansie

Hi lovely ladies im back.
Ive been really busy the last couple of days, I went to london yesterday to have my hair dreaded (Its soooo cool) and then today I helped out at my local NCT, NNS as im on the comittiee. 
Any way my DH is ill he has had a migrain for like 4 days and has been off work!! He has not been up for BD at all which is anoying cos I think I may O tomo!!! Im pouncing on him tonight head ache or not!! I am having increased CM so I think EWCM is not that far away. Any way cant believe some of you ladies are in the 2WW already!! fingers crossed for us all! I saw loads of lovely bumps today and was sooo jelous. This will be our month ladies PMA xxxxxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## csmummu

Hansie tell your hubby sex cures migranes... it actually works for me :) 

Nice to see some in the 2ww already. i have yet to O but feel i may be doing so soon. If i O at all!!! 

Ive been shopping today so im feeling good :D ive decided to go as a dead pirate to the haloween party. really didnt wanna be a witch. Im really hoping i will be telling people i cant drink either... not that im a big drinker espch when caitlin will be up at 7am the next morning!!

Princess i was thinking about you last night after :sex: LAMO i had me bum up and thought of you and then realised at least the laptop will be keeping your boobs warm!!!

Chilly - looks like were right on target to O together :)


----------



## Ashy

bahahahaha!!! we didnt yesterday but did this morn when he came to bed round 1am.... giddy up! :sex: and again today.... weird FF says i am still fertile!! going through day 4, will be day 5 of such tomorrow... i wanna be in the 2WW to see symptoms! :baby:


----------



## Hansie

Well no BD for us again last night we ended up in A & E after one side of my husbands face stopped moveing properly I think caused by the headace he has had for 5 days now! Had to get my mum round to baby sit at 10pm last night and we didn't get home til 1am!!
Still DH is actually feeling better today so we will be cracking on with the BD tonight and till friday I recon just to make sure. I dont think we have missed O I had a tiny bit of EWCM yesterday but a lot of creamy CM generally (sorry TMI) so I think I will O in the next couple of days fx. I cant wait to join you ladies in the 2WW so I can join in the symptom spotting and obsessing:rofl: Baby dust to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## csmummu

OMG hansie what a scare!!! glad hes feeling better. 

Princess no have no idea how you manage to :sex: at 1 am!! lol


----------



## JJF

Hey Chilly on the Operation...I Don't Know, your not supposed to even know when your about to OV, hehehe, only kidding. However since I havn't counted my days,temped, or anything, I honestly don't know what day I am and it feels strange but GREAT!!!! T have started to feel more wet and getting tad bit of creamy so hoping my EWCM is just around the corner :) 

Dan-o-isn't it great when you OV early, its definitly an added bonus of some sort, ha. 

GOOD LUCK to the 2ww ladies, does feel crazy that some of you have been in the wait for a few days and my OV may be like a week or more away....


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hansie.....you're poor Oh with his 5 day headache......that sounds scarey....Hope he is well and finds a way to get rid of the pain!!!!!!!!

csmummu......will you have a "zombie" parrot as well.....haha that would look cool!!!!!!
I love to plan halloween costumes...

JJF= the O bloat has started and i got a few cramps....left side, and same "wetness" you've been feeling......so maybe? I'm going to just BD when the mood hits me and if its around O time which could be now or any day til cd18 9 whenever 18 is..haha)....so still not to sure when it will be. Not thinking about it much tho'...
So Op. ":shrug: " is still on....haha


----------



## Pumpkinb

got this peeing on a stick thing gets addictive......this is our first cycle of trying and I tried one of my Ovulation tests on Sat to see that it worked etc :blush:
anyway got a negative which I expected, then did one yesterday and got the same, may as well try it tonight and see what happens. For some reason my temps are all up and down so will be using these sticks to tell me whats happening. Need to start some serious :sex: tonight and for the next few days to have the best chance?

Good luck to all!


----------



## csmummu

aww pumpkin the first step is admitting you have a problem! LOL

im not sure i think i may be 1DOP. Even though im OPKing im in no mans land i dont even know whats going on!!!


----------



## JJF

Pumpkin, a new POAS addict, yippie, we will all corrupt you around here, haha. I had a normal af with clots, should be OV in next few days and sadly I just POAS, hahaha. There is NO change I'm prego but been very naseaus for two weeks now, must be a lingering effect from the stomach bug I had two weeks ago but if you have tests around, sadly you pee on them, hahaha.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hello ladies, and nice to see come of my previous cycle buddies (JJF and chilli). I have been posting in another cycle buddy thread but thought why not join this one too? If you'll have me. I think I am about 4 or 5 dpo - Like chilli and JJF I am trying the "calm" "Operation I don't know" approach this month. This is cycle 6 of TTC#1 and we so badly want a BFP. We bd'd only 3x during fertile period but hoping we caught that eggie. Dh is working crazy hours but still comes home for some BD'ing, he's such a gem. He's even started holding my legs up and getting a pillow for under my bum. Hopefully we all get our BFPs lady and we can meet up in first tri......

I was laughing so hard reading this thread - I just couldn't resist. Gawd knows we could all use some laughs in the 2WW. 

Babydust to all of us!


----------



## JJF

Hey hopeful, thats great your already in the 2ww, good for you, I'm not even at OV yet. I'm still on the 'calm' routine over here, but can feel myself getting a little freaked out that I don't have any EWCM yet, it better hurry up, haha. My hubby is really great also to make the effort to get home, get the towel, pillow. 

Can't wait till POAS time!


----------



## Ashy

not sure whats going on? FF says a 25 day cycle but i am usually 29, this is only my second cycle, but it says i have been fertile for 6 days? regardless we have Bd every night except tonight, my head hurts too much for the bouncy tonight. so i dont know when i Oved but i thought it was a few days ago... not sure whats up!!! 

:shrug:


----------



## Pumpkinb

well I peed on that OV stick again and still neg but I guess that is expected as not supposed to until Thu I think, no harm in peeing I don't suppose! 
Also started bd'ing Sun night and hubby doesn't know what has hit him, Sun night, Mon night...told him to leave tonight free!! Trying not to make it too clinical but its very hard! He seems to be enjoying it anyway!
Can we do it too much ?? :blush:


----------



## Saxogirl

Lol Pumpkin! My OH is starting to complain of an aching ****** !!!! HA HA! - sorry tmi lol He's been up all night with a bad back so am hoping that he's gonna feel better by tonight ;)

Am on CD14 and still waiting to O like some of you girls - can't believe that some of you are well and truly in the 2ww already! Think it's close though... woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinb

did you give him that bad back?? :rofl:

all the best to you anyway saxogirl, you are a day ahead of me!!


----------



## Hansie

Hi all
Well looks like im not the only one in 'club confused' ATM lol! I think I was ment to O on sunday but i had no EWCM and im not POAS this month so I have no idea!! Maybe I will do an OPK just to see what it says. I so want to be pg its really frustraiting me. Also my DH has been ill so we didn't BD til sun then again on mon and we will be tonight and for the next few days I recon just incase I O late? Who knows if I will O at all:hissy::hissy:How anoying anyway im off to POAS will post results soon!! xxxxxx


----------



## geogem

Hi there, I'm new here - can I join your thread? I'm current CD12 and havent ov'd yet but am hoping its coming soon - have been doing the bd for the past couple of days in prep.

This is only my first cycle of ttc tho so I'm not expecting too much!! Although with my first I fell on the pill so have not had much experiance in actually trying!!


----------



## Saxogirl

Pumpkinb said:


> did you give him that bad back?? :rofl:
> 
> all the best to you anyway saxogirl, you are a day ahead of me!!

:rofl::rofl:

No he did it lifting! Shame your way sounds more fun lol!

Welcome Geogem, fingers crossed for you!

I did a sneaky OPK at work last night and there was a line! - Not as dark as the control line but definately a line (I got a little carried away and ran around (luckily it was only me and OH) waving my little stick and made him check it out in case I was imagining it!

He agreed there was def a line but what did that mean (he got quite excited for about a minute until I said that I still have to wait for the line to get darker!)

Anyway.......

So then did another test today and woohoo. .. 2 lines the test line def darker than the control - showed hubby again and he asked does that mean we can have sex now lol I told him that means we can as much as he can manage for the next 12 - 48 hours he said "Cool" - MEN!

am hoping his back eases up before bedtime!!!

Just gotta keep an eye on those temps now!


----------



## geogem

excellent news for you - now is the time to do as much bd-ing as poss!!

good luck hope this is your month!!


----------



## csmummu

Well hello ladies and what a FABULAS day it is!!! - yeah i got my positive OPK today :D not only that but ive had a nice day with my hubby and DD we went to the park and fed the squirels!! it was so cool they came very close! 

on the down side i have nearly lost my voice so i will be :sex: tonight with no kissing poor hubby but hey hes getting some lol. 

Ive changed my ticker as i guess im not having a 21 day cycle this month if i do i will be killing people!


----------



## Saxogirl

Thank you Geogem - you too xx

CSmummu - sounds like you've had a lovely day, sorry you're poorly, hope you still get that :sex: in!

Can anyone tell me how to get my ticker to show on my signature????? Thanks xxx


----------



## hopefulfor09

Saxo, I have been having some trouble with tickers too! Wish I could help. CSummu - have fun bd'ing tonight - catch that eggie! I haven't been as neurotic in this 2WW as usual......I think I am finally learning not to stress.....my new way of thinking? It either happened or it didn't, and there's nothing I can do so I have decided not to really think about it. My bbs are pretty tender, but that happens as part of PMS every few cycles and other than that I am not symptom spotting at all! And I am determined not to test until af is late - she is due in 8 days and I hope she takes a hike. I can't bear the thought of another BFN! As much as I hate the witch - it's a little less disheartening than BFNs.

Babydust to all of you and have fun bding for those of you still waiting to O. Can't wait for all of us to be in the 2ww. Come on ladies, let's get our BFPs!


----------



## Pumpkinb

well I p'd on my stick again last night and still no line, although feel like you can see the faintest one when its left for an hour but it does say not to read results after 40mins. I don't think i am due to OV until Thu but I think we are doing ok as have b'd since Sun night!
Hubby doesn't know whats hit him:blush:

Good luck to all :dust: to all!


----------



## geogem

Hi there guy's i think I'm finally ov today!! After coming off the pill i arent sure how long my cycles would be but at least I know that everthing is working now!!! 

Just had a letter from hospital tho! got to have a Colposcopy as I have had 2 abnormal smear tests now!! 

Do i carry on ttc or leave on hold til afterwards!! typical when i finally get the eggie!!!

dont know what to do?? 

Help


----------



## Saxogirl

Oh No!

Don't really know what to suggest, I had the same kinda dilema when the doc thought I had a cyst on my ovary, we decided to keep trying but not too hard lol

Sorry that doesn't help much - if you're really worried you could ask the doc or NHS Direct? (They'll prob tell you to wait though - they have no sense of urgency Lol!)

Good Luck x


----------



## geogem

thanks saxogirl, 

they say if i fall before the colposcopy they can still do it with no harm to the baby or me but if any further treatment is needed would have to wait til i give birth!! 

so think im gonna keep trying but like you said - not too hard!! 

it would be just my luck to fall this month!!


----------



## csmummu

HI geo - Welcome to the group... I hope the tests are wrong. How old are you? My doctors have called me for my first smear and im 25 they wanted me to have one after the birth of my DD (now 3 and half) so i booked the appointment and they said who said you needed one i said MW at hospital they said nooo we dont do them a) before 25 years old and b) x amount of months after birth as both can give false responses. again not much help but i hope it helps a little.

We did BD last night and i woke up with a stinking cold but my cough has nearly gone yay! my hubby has super :spermy: lol. gonna keep :sex: for a while yet 

Dan -o hows it going for you? 

Saxo - your the same as me arnt you? 

Pumpkin keep testing my OPKs didnt look like they were gonna happen at all until yesterday its amazing what the difference a day can make. 

hows everyone else?

:hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

So much has been going on since I was last on....... seems mostly POAS, some ovulating..some not yet ( fingers crossed it happens soon for you)
I think i may have O'd during a dry spell...no bd all weekend, monday or tuesday...
So this month may not have worked unless OH has super sperm...hahaha

Its been really cold here lately so maybe we'll get more snuggeling in ( trying to keep warm)
haha


----------



## Saxogirl

Oh Chillbilly - that's gotta suck!
Csmummu - I got + OPK Tues, and then temp dipped today (wed) having what I think are a few Ov pains today, so i think that is the same as you? - Hope so! How are you doing?


----------



## Saxogirl

Geogem - that's what I would do - keep tryin but not too hard and see what happens......! Goodluck though! x

Pumpkin - Are you POAS once a day or every 12 hours? Keep at it - it'll happen!!! :D


----------



## dan-o

Hi guys, just checking in!!! 

Looking good saxogirl! Not sure if it helps, but when I do OPK's I test at lunchtime every day then if I get a dark-ish line (I'm lucky as I seem to get a fade in pattern) I will test again in the afternoon & evening that day & until the tests go negative again.

Csmummu, fingers crossed you caught it! 
Chillbilly, you never know!!
Geogem, sorry to hear this, my friend had this done about 2 months ago. There was nothing wrong with her cervix :)
Nellis JJF what are you up to, is it going well?

It's going well for me, I'm happy with my temps & keeping my fingers & toes crossed they stay like this!!!
I have sore boobs, vivid dreams and a weird 'feeling'. I'm oddly relaxed, unlike last time when I was frantic with the testing & squinting at lines. Anyway, I guess I'll know in 5 days time (had 12 day LP last time) I will test with 10miu cheapys over the next few days & see what transpires :)


----------



## geogem

Hi guys - thanks for the support. Gonna keep trying for now and see what happens. I'm not gonna waste a good eggie for no-one!!

CSMUMMU - I'm 26 but had my first child at 18 and had my first smear 6 month later!! Since then I have had 2 abnormal results. But if both of those can change the results then I wont worry too much!! 

dan-o sounds good to me, hope this is your time. 

Good luck girlies!!


----------



## csmummu

Well i defently have Ovulated some where along the line got my positive OPK and :sex: then with not being well (im one of these people who catch everything rubbish immune system) so we had a take away for dinner yesterday i couldnt eat a lot of mine so offered it up to DH who gladly ate my left overs then when i gave him the eye later on he was like im sorry i cant my tummy hurts i feel so fat... *rolls eyes* so i gave him a bit of stick about it and then he told me i will wake you up when i come to bed for some :sex: i gave him a dont even bother look then went to bed i sware if witch turns up hes in for some real PMS!

Chilly good to see you back heres hoping for super sperm :D

Dan-0 - you could be our first :bfp: of the month!!

Geo - Glad to hear it was 6 months after birth seriousaly what do these people think they are doing with mixed signals!!!


----------



## shelleylu

Thanks Miel, Just found out about cycle buddies - obviously dont spend enough time on the PC!!

Can I join your group please?? You all sound so lovely, and I'd love to obsess with you all!!

I dont temp, this is my 2nd month ttc after a mc in Sept and I am 2dpo (I am pretty sure!)

Good luck to everyone this month! xxxx


----------



## flowers1

Hi everyone - can I join your group too please? I am on CD18, have ovulated so am waiting to see what happens next and if :witch:arrives. I seem to spend most of my time thinking about TTC and am finding the waiting really hard. It's only my second month TTC so maybe it will get easy...


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hi:hi: to the new ladies........
*and I just want to say to any lurkers out there.....*
JUMP RIGHT IN to any conversations you see.....this cycle group is not exclusive to those of us that joined a few cycles ago...I think we just didn't want to get lost when finding new cycle threads.....
hahaha:rofl:

flowers and shelly.......theres alot of obsessing going on during 2ww BUT it makes it so much easier when you have others to chat with about it...or to chat about everything BUT the 2ww.......

I'm still trying to catch my egg....as I am not sure when it will drop.....haha
but there are a few others that are in their 2 week wait......
I think we have another few more days before the symptoms start!!!!

Good luck everyone.....


----------



## csmummu

hello newbies! this group is massive!! we are gonna get so many :bfp:'s this month!!!

I would love to keep BDing but im so so so so so sick i have such a dry cough every time i cough it feels like im coughing up a lung!! 

i will be visiting family when i will be testing so hopefully test the day before i go... 

I bought some boots today :D very nice and comfty :)


----------



## Ashy

hey ladies! i havent posted in a while. I have been confused. stupid cycle doesnt know when its ovulating or not cause of all the watery/ewcm i have had. it says i have been fertile for 8 days. i am going nutty. i thought i ovulated last weekend but then it said monday and now today.... i dont know but have been bding most nights!! heres hoping :hissy:


----------



## Saxogirl

Welcome Shelly and Flowers! (and any other new cycle buddies!)

Good luck Dan-o can't believe you're almost ready to test already! Fingers crossed xx

To those doing the "I don't know plan" just wondered how it's going and if you're more or less relaxed this month than when you're charting?

Rainbow - Are / have you OPK'd at all or are you judging it by CM?

Got to go away again for work this weekend (would rather stay home, but it's that last one for a while!), but will be back on Monday, Good Luck to all - not long til we all get our BFP's !!!!!


----------



## JJF

Wow, we have some testers starting soon? LOVE IT! 
I'm on the I Don't Know Plan and it has been really great, but let me just say that right around this time is when I typically OV, so I'm not sure I'm going to be doing such a great job ignoring everything once the 2ww time frame gets here, you know. But the reason I'm trying this is because of the stress and the fact that I get EVERY SIGN IN THE BOOK during the 2ww and HIGH temps so....I'm feeling less stressed so far though :)


----------



## Ashy

judging it by the cm and thats what the FF interpertation has told me.... any thoughts?


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

Have a very odd question for you. 

Here's me thinking I ov'd 3 nights ago, then last night, I had ov pain in my other side??!!

Is it possible to release two eggs from different ovaries in one month, or am I going mad?!

xx


----------



## csmummu

shelly i guess anything is possible! do twins run in your family/???

i well and truly coughed up a lung last night well it was pizza but it wasnt nice either way.. best thing was it got me thinking about morning sickness! oh how i dont miss that!!

My neice had her baby last ngiht 9lbs 13 oz she ended up with a c section!! going to see them in about 8 days time so will be testing VERY early but hey double figures right :D lol. See u all soon xxx


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hi Ladies - sorry to hear you are ill csmummu - hope you are feeling better! Like JJf and Chill I am on the relaxed and calm approach but now that I am 5 days until AF due I am not feeling so relaxed. LOL. Big surprise! 

Rainbo- I don't use opks but my doctor told me it is possible to ovulate twice in one cycle...so keep on bd'ing! I too have been having extra CM - it's thin - I have been wearing a pantyliner (sorry if TMI) but this cycle I am getting little gushes of clear water cm - not egg white. And I am wondering if it's the beginning of a yeast infection (sorry if TMI) because it's not normal for me in this part of my cycle. I haven't had a yeast infection for about 5 years but all this bding and not running to the washroom could have caused one. 

JJf - it's hard to stay calm around OV and 2WW but we're here for ya! Here's to the witch buggerin off for all of us. I want to see lots of BFP's ladies!

Babydust


----------



## JJF

Shellylu I've heard of that but not sure what it all means tbh. Good luck though :) Girls I've had a good bit of burning/stinging sensation in my OV this month, for about 10 days now, not my usualy just sensative/full feeling OV. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Its sure making it hard for me to figure out if I've OV or not :)


----------



## geogem

good afternoon ladies,

Not feeling too hopeful this month, we have on bd'd twice around ov time as we were just both sooo tired!! 

oh well you never know - it only takes 1!! 

never mind - think we'll be looking for a xmas BFP!!!!
just feeling a little low about it all today and thought i'd tell you all about it!!

thanks


----------



## flowers1

Keep smiling Geogem, it'll happen. That's what I try to keep telling myself anyway! I am finding it really hard too. I had no idea what a rollercoaster TTC would be.

I keep thinking though it must be easier TTC now than years ago. They never had OPK and the internet for support/help! It's a wonder anyone managed it.


----------



## flowers1

Keep smiling Geogem, it'll happen. That's what I try to keep telling myself anyway! I am finding it really hard too. I had no idea what a rollercoaster TTC would be.

I keep thinking though it must be easier TTC now than years ago. They never had OPK and the internet for support/help! It's a wonder anyone managed it.


----------



## shelleylu

Twins dont run in my family, but I guess you never know eh?! It was really odd.. 

Saying that, this is the first proper month I have been watching my body for signals. I cant believe I have gone through these years - including having a child - not realising what was happening to my body. We take it for granted untill we need something (a BFP)- typical of human nature I think? - wow look at me all philosophical!

Geogem you do only need one - and after osbessing over a book last night, I discovered after two bd's with your OH there will be approx 1 billion little spermies swimming around now. That makes things look a bit more positive surely?!

Good luck anyway xxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

*1 billion little spermies swmming around*...... and you know if they get lost they WON'T ask for directions!!!!!!!!!!!!

haha:rofl:


----------



## dan-o

I am officially on faint line alert!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will test again with FMU tomorrow & post a pic for your opinions. 
Hoping it's not a false alarm!!! (or worse another CP)

Symptoms are better this time, I feel bloated, my boobs are sore (pinching/tingling) I'm having bizarre & vivid dreams & my CP has moved a lot higher & softer (soz tmi)
Temps looked good until today, but I'm not going to worry too much as it wasnt taken at my usual time, plus the heating was off last night..

Anyone else due for testing yet? :)


----------



## csmummu

OMG we have our first possible :BFP: oh dan - o i really hope so! Good luck babe!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Testing already!!!!!!!!!
yay!!!!!!!
Good luck Dan-o


----------



## Hansie

Hi Ladies
Sorry i went AWOL for a few days but my DH has been really ill and I have been looking after him + my lo and TBH im shattered:rofl:
dan-o - Testing already I cant believe it good luck we need to see pics of that poss BFP these cycles seem to go so quickly!
Any way I think Im about 7dpo but im kinda on operation I dont know too so I think I O'ed last sun anyway, My poor DH has been so ill he has bells palsey (paralasis on one side of his face) and has had a chronic headace for nearly 2 weeks ( we have been to hospital twice). So we did BD but not as much as I would have liked, im not getting my hopes up anyway for this cycle. I have decided if I dont get pg this cycle I am going to the docs to demand blood tests to see if im actually ovulating. I have thought about charting but I just dont think its me, my lil girl wakes at about 5am every morn and we co-sleep so I just dont think it would work. Has any one else had blood tests done to see if they are O'ing?
Where is every one else in their cycle maybe we shoul have a mass test next weekend?
:hug:xxxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

A mass test next wknd, I like the sound of that! I'll be 12dpo then, anyone else about the same?

Hope your DH feels better soon Hansie, its a rubbish time of year for illness :(

Good luck with the testing Dan O!!

x


----------



## Hansie

well how about saturday morning? :witch: is due sunday so I recon if there is gonna be a line there will be a faint one on sat morn surley? xxxx


----------



## JJF

Congrats Dan-o, Yippie!!!!! You've Started Us Off Right.


----------



## JJF

Okay ladies, I believe I'm sort of infamous for starting the cycle lists each month so we can keep up with whos testing, about to test, ect. This time I want to make sure we are keeping up with the bfp's too. Many of us were together in the last group that had TONS of bfp's so lets start counting this month :)

SUNDAY OCT. 26TH-
Dan-o is 11dpo, will start testing TODAY and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!
JJF is 'operation I don't know DPO), haha, and will start testing around 11/3
Hansie is 'operation I don't know', approx 7dpo, will start testing ???
Chillbilly is 'operation I don't know' approx ?dop, will start testing???
CsMummu is ???dpo, will start testing???

Okay ladies, add your name and dates so we can keep up with whose testing :)


----------



## csmummu

JJF nice to have a purpose isnt it :) 

I am on cd19 and i put my self at ovulating on the 15th with positive pok on the 14th so i am 4 DPO 

I am going away to see family on fridaqy night so i may be testing early will be early but i would be ok with a faint line :D i will be taking pee sticks with me so can also do the mass testing (if my friend is ok with me using her laptop lol) so on friday i will be 9DPO :blush: gotta be done though? i stopped POAS just for the hella it so i am making some progress :D

I do have this weird feeling in my tummy though i guess it doesnt help that ive been coughing so much that i might have pulled a muscle!? 

Can you believe this cycle is nearly over already lol. :rofl:

Hansie i really hope your hubby feels better soon i have a stinking flu and its caused defness in my right ear and tooth ache in my right upper teeth i feel lousy! would love a :bfp: to cheer me up :D


----------



## JJF

Yes, me again, hahaha, just wanted to say that even though I'm on the I don't Know operation, I do believe I am cd20 now and I DO believe that I did infact ovulate because yesterday while cooking dinner I realized that my Right, and only Right Boob was HUGE and was much much bigger than left one. Thats nothing great mind you but it does lead me to believe that I am officially in the 2ww, but still a big negative since this has been the dryest my body has EVER EVER been, poor me, hahahaha.....


----------



## JJF

SUNDAY OCT. 26TH-
Dan-o is 11dpo, will start testing TODAY and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!
JJF is 'operation I don't know DPO), approx 4dpo, and will start testing around 11/3
Hansie is 'operation I don't know', approx 7dpo, will start testing ???
Chillbilly is 'operation I don't know' approx ?dop, will start testing???
CsMummu is 4dpo, will start testing Friday 10/31, halloween day :)


----------



## Ashy

hey ladies... FF confirmed ovulation on the 23rd so i am 3dpo tonight... i honestly thought i o'ed last week but hadnt been temping until last weekend... cm has been watery or egg white from then and still is at 3dpo. i am disappointed, we concentrated the BD last week and not so much this week....we bd'ed on ovulation day, so heres hoping! tender nipples since ov and never had those before.. so we will see... so much for my 25 day cycle! FF is saying 33.... i hate this TTC already lol :dohh:


----------



## Hansie

Ok I am now as of this morn approx 8DPO and I think I will test on saturday morn if I con hold out that long :rofl: It would be great if a few of us could test on sat morn! Im not expecting to see any symptoms cos I had no symptoms whan I was pg with my dd and no morning/afternoon sickness until I was about 7weeks pg!! So If you have no symptoms ladies dont worry you could still well be pg!!
Rainbowprincess - you BD on the day that counts so your in with a good chance I recon fx!
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## geogem

Hi there ladies,
Just a quick update - Iam currently 5dpo I think? 
not managed to do much bd'ing this time but did do it on day of ov.
think i'm just gonna wait to see if AF appears this month as not too confident.
good news Dan-o, hope we get lots of BFP's this month.


----------



## shelleylu

HIya,

Congratulations Dan-o!! Woo hoo how exciting??!!

I am currently 6dpo, and will be probably be testing next monday (13 dpo I think?!) as Im away the wknd. 

Still pretty sure I ov'd twice this month - but ladies can you help me? I had all the right pains etc, but no ewcm? it has been kind of cloudy all month apart from a tiny bit on ov day. Can this still be ok? Cant find any info on the net and am a bit worried :( Sorry if tmi!!

xxx


----------



## geogem

Finally someone like me!! mine been the same this month -although I had all the ov symptoms just no ewcm.
I've just put it down to you cant get every symptom right???
I hope so anyway - just know your not alone i've been thinking this too!! 
let us know when your results when you test!!
Good luck


----------



## dan-o

Mine isnt a BFP, just another faulty test or a CP, so disappointed, again.

I got a very light but visible line on a FRER & a CB yesterday but todays two FRER's are BFN's. I got light lines on IC's the day before too, but have run out so I can't compare. Maybe its me looking too close for faint lines, I don't know?

I've had enough anyway I'm deffo sticking to the IC's from now on, I've spent a small fortune on tests these last few months!!

I'm very crampy & boobs no longer hurt, think AF will be here on time (tomorrow morning) or maybe even early.

Bummer.

Hope you guys get your long awaited BFP's, at least that will cheer me up a bit :) xx


----------



## geogem

Oh no - sorry to hear that Dan-o, 
how many cycles have you been ttc?
looks like it'll be a xmas BFP then eh?
good luck for next cycle.


----------



## Hansie

So sorry to here that dan-o it must be very frustrating for you:hissy: im not holding out much hope this month TBH as I dont think we BD nearly enough and I really have no proof im actually ovulating so its not looking good :hug:to you I know how disapointed you feel and myself am likely to feel just as disapointed in a few days xxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hi Ladies,

I was so busy this weekend - I haven't been on and am just catching up. dan-o - so sorry to hear that. It's such a rollercoaster isn't it? 

AF is due on Wednesday so I am CD23 and 12 dpo I believe. And now......I haven't even POAS once! I can't believe it myself actually. My bbs are really tender, but that's nothing unusual for me - every few cycles they are just gargantuan and sore so not reading too much into that. Lastnight I couldn't sleep a wink because I had this wierd pain in my low abdomen. It was like someone was pulling something somwhere down there. I have some mild AF cramps today so am starting to feel like AF is on her way. But trying to stay positive. This is cycle 5 of ttc and if no BFP this month, I am going to start using opks. Keep us posted ladies on any 2ww symptoms and testing. I am only going to test if AF on Wednesday - so will be testing Thursday morning. Stay away from his thread witchie! Babydust.


----------



## CHILLbilly

dan-o....so sorry to hear about negative tests!!!! You'll find out for sure in a few days...
Its even cheaper if you can wait for AF to be late instead of testing early....BUT I know its sooooo exciting to imagine an early test with a :bfp:
Good luck that she stays away from you this week...( I know a few girls who didn't get a positive til 15dpo) so keep the faith

Hansie- I am sooooooooo in the same boat as you....no idea if I o'd other then a weird gassy like feelinn for 2 days then a spot the next day...and of course No bd'ing before that happened.........i have another post somewhere about excuses and problems that arise before *o* time.......anyway...haha...I think I will start using O- pee sticks next time if there is a next time.....

My anniversary is coming up very soon.....AROUND TESTING TIME!!!!!!!
so I will wait til then to POAS.

How is everyone else oing??? My power went outlast night so I haven't been on here long to check up!!!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF said:


> SUNDAY OCT. 26TH-
> Dan-o is 11dpo, will start testing TODAY and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!
> JJF is 'operation I don't know DPO), approx 4dpo, and will start testing around 11/3
> Hansie is 'operation I don't know', approx 7dpo, will start testing ???
> Chillbilly is 'operation I don't know' approx *5dop*, will start testing nov6(af due)
> CsMummu is 4dpo, will start testing Friday 10/31, halloween day :)

here's my update.......BUT I might test Nov 1st......as i maybe 10 dpo, Halloween would be ideal but too early..unless we have a huge testathone Sat!!!!!!!
I am so indesisive


----------



## bluey

Hi guys!

Sorry to hear about your BFN's Dan-o - I was really hoping this was it for you. 

My update - cd19 and 3dpo according to FF (4dpo by my calculations though!). DH & I away for a long weekend next week. AF due on the day we go away (Thurs) so if she hasn't shown her ugly face by then I'll be testing in Portugal!!


----------



## JJF

dan-o....so sorry to hear about negative tests :( I'm going to update our list but I sure hope the last two tests are the faulty ones and not the first ones!!! Keep the faith till the witch shows.


----------



## Hansie

We defo should have a test-a-thon on sat morn if only to keep me from testing way too early and being disapointed with inevatable BFN at 9DPO. Does anyone know of anyone who got a BFP at 9 DPO? if im doing it with you girls on sat morn I might just hold out till then xxxx


----------



## JJF

*MONDAY* OCT. 26TH-
Dan-o is 12dpo, bfp is up in the air, keep up the faith girl!
JJF is 'operation I don't know DPO), approx 4dpo, and will start testing FRI 31st
Hansie is 'operation I don't know', approx 8dpo, will start testing Mon 11/3
Chillbilly is 'operation I don't know' approx 10dop, will start testing FRI 31st
CsMummu is 4dpo, will start testing FRI 31st
RainbP is 4dpo, will start testing on Thur 30th
Shelleylu is 6dpo, will start testing on Mon 11/3
Hopeful is *12dpo, will test on Thur 30th
Bluey is 3dpo, will start testing FRI 31st

FRIDAY TESTING GROUP-(few on Thur and Sat going to try to convince to do Fri, haha)
JJF, CSMMUM, BLUEY, CHILLY MAYBE, HOPEFUL MAYBE, HANSIE MAYBE, RAINBP MAYBE 

HOPEFUL-GIRL WANT TO WAIT TILL FRI TO GO WITH THE FRI GROUP?? just curious 
HANSIE, HOW ABOUT TESTING ON FRI WITH THE FRI GROUP???
RAINBP, THINK YOU CAN WAIT ONE MORE DAY AND DO IT FRI TOO?
CHILLY-YOUR TESTING FRIDAY WITH THE GROUP, HAHAHA*


----------



## JJF

Hansie-last cycle I felt the egg implant on 9dpo and did FRER at 10dpo, it was faint, but not as faint as many i've seen on here (think they are 25miu) so I bet a 10miu would show on 9 days and maybe even a FRER.....


----------



## hopefulfor09

Hi JJF - if the ugly witch doesn't show her face by then, I would be totally up for waiting for the rest of my girls....there's power in numbers right ladies! I hope we all get our BFPs! 

Chilly - I just wanted to say that you inspired me not to test this month until AF is late! I have saved myself some money and have decided that if this wretched witch visits I will use the money to go for a mani/pedi! To cheer myself up. Hopefully though she's outta here!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## csmummu

hey girls ... im here still feeling crappy.. keep being sick got to keep reminding my self its because i have a coughing fit today i had a cup of tea let it rest then *cough cough* i sware ive never seen anything like it its like my body has stopped digesting food...sorry.. moving on LOL.

if you can save money by not testing until AF is late then do that.. if you have IC's waiting to be peed on then do the mass testing i always prefer to see :bfn: other than a surprise witch! 

i like the idea of using the test monies to treat ones self :D


----------



## Ashy

I'm not a big POAS fan so i am sure i could wait without any issues! i am not feeling hopeful but maybe i will have a surprise...


----------



## Saxogirl

Hi Girlies, 

Am CD20 - 4DPO and am gonna try to wait til :witch: shows and not test as I get really depressed when I see a BFN but :witch: seems more natural and doesn't stress me out as much!

Dan-o Sorry your tests were showing BFN hope that they were the "false" results - fingers crossed xx


----------



## geogem

hi girls, 
I'm currently 6dpo and think i'm definately gonna wait for witch to arrive (due next wednesday)- think i'll be dissappointed if I get a BFN which I am totally expecting!!

good luck everyone!! - hope theres plenty of BFP this time around!


----------



## shelleylu

geogem said:


> Finally someone like me!! mine been the same this month -although I had all the ov symptoms just no ewcm.
> I've just put it down to you cant get every symptom right???
> I hope so anyway - just know your not alone i've been thinking this too!!
> let us know when your results when you test!!
> Good luck

Think thats good way of thinking Gem, you cant have every symptom surely??!! 
Ah well. I have a feeling its a BFN again this month. We have done everything right, but I dont have that 'feeling' like I have done before. I dont think I will be doing a test on Monday, unless anything changes dramatically. 
I will probaby wait for the evil witch to show her ugly good for nothing head!!

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for everyone. Cant wait to see who gets a BFP out of the group!!

Sending lots of dust and glue and nice things to everyone xxx


----------



## geogem

well thats it -the only symptom I usually get through out my whole cycle is ov pain - no tender bbs no cramping no ewcm so i've just put it down to me being strange!! 

Blooming heck when I fell pregnant with my first I was 3 months gone before I knew - I 'd had AF all the way and no sickness or anything!!

My body obviously functions differently to others!!

Ah well at least I cant obsess over signs that arent there - coz they really aren't!!! - lol!! :dohh:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Well ladies, looks like I am out. The ugly witch got me - making my cycle 24 days! Had a good cry cuddling with my furbaby, got my hot water bottle and going to pig out on some chips. I am going to keep checking in you guys....and sending lots of babydust. I want to see some BFPs ladies.

xo


----------



## flowers1

Hi girls
Update from me - I am 8 dpo and haven't decided whether to test. I have no 'symptoms' at all so don't feel I have any reason to test. Perhaps I'll just wait and see if AF arrives. I do have some test sticks though.....


----------



## Hansie

hopefullfor09 - so sorry she got you, you deserve chips and chocolate :hug:
Well I have booked to see a nurse tomo about having blood tests to see if im ovulating. As im still breastfeeding there is no gurantee I am actually releasing an egg, still ive only had 2 cycles so maybe I will O next cycle. af is due on sunday but im not hopefull, im quite depressed really :cry:


----------



## JJF

I am so so so sorry hopeful, and I totally hear you on the big cry and the pig out, I'm the same way. I'm sending you a big hug!!!!


----------



## csmummu

im sorry hopefull try and have a nice night pigging out :) :hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

I miss soooo many posts when I can't get to computer.......power went out the other day..been out all day job hunting...
I have to start taking notes!!!!!!!! hahaha

Geo..Rainbo...Shelly...Saxo...and flowers....Good for you to wait for AF......It really is a disappointment when you DON'T see any lines..compared to the slow spot of red! BUT just imagne the excitement when you realize your late and then can test~!!!!!!!!!!*( be careful tho' JJF the POAS pusher will be sending you messages to )*

Hansie....:hug:.I am sooo sorry you are feeling so down and depressed...it is good news you are going to get info on whether or not you are actually O'ing...arm yourself with some tests next month and you'll feel more in control knowing what your body is up to!!!!!

csmummu...Girl you need to get some good vitamins or something in you....seems the cold virus is finding you every month..Time for some naturalpathic healing.... cause you don't want to get preggo and still be getting sick...no medicin then...you poor girl!!!


i will be cd21 on Wed also 7dpo. Been having some crazy dreams...as well as tossing and turning all night long in between dreams....
the weirdes symptom....and i get al the symptoms all month long so i try not to look too much into any of them BUT been having cramps.....a bit Monday then all night long...maybe thats why couldn't sleep much..and now all day long the cramps are more like a slight burning sensation....very weird....
i'll see what the next couple of days will bring!!
AND to top it all off...the dollar store was out of cheapie preggo tests......
so i will have to wait and buy some from walmart........haha


----------



## dan-o

Well the witch definitely got me in the end!! 

Good luck with your testing guys, I've got my fingers crossed for all of you. xxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Ah, sorry to hear the witch got you Dan-o and Hopeful. She is so ugly and horrid...

Still have no symptoms, so not holding my breath. 

Chillbilly - I fell pregnant this year and had a mc at 10 wks in Sept, and the whole time I had these really mega pyscho dreams. Every night they'd keep me awake and freaked out. They are definately connected to hormones. I still have weird dreams, and for the past week, have had them again - really odd ones... I dreamt about this thread last night and talking to all you girls?!

Another thing - As I am quite new to this TTC thing, I have been having weird pain in my left ovary for a day or so,and I'm not sure what it is? Like twinges and stabing? Kind of like Im ov'ing but more painful. (I am pretty sure I ov'd at least once at the correct ov time for me!) Anyone have a clue what its all about??

xxxx


----------



## Saxogirl

:hugs: Dan-o and Hopeful :hugs:

Am now CD22 - 6 DPO, my temp dipped a little this am but not below the coverline, does anyone know if this means/implies anything? 

I am officially now in the 1ww, - am pretty regular so at least that should help! Am def a little :muaha: at the mo but then that could be any number of things lol!!!
Am still drinking a lot (hence peeing) but no other symptoms out of the ordinary..... (Last month I had every symptom going - but BFN! lol) Trying my best to be patient.... :loopy:

Goodluck to any testers xxx


----------



## geogem

Oh No - We Arent Starting This Month Off Too Well Are We? 
Sorry To Hear About The Witch Arriving Girls - Nasty Evil Thing That She Is!!
Well Me And Dh Have Decided To Make More Of A Direct Effort Next Cycle As I Think He Thought That Just Doing Bd With No Contraception Meant Babies Automatically!!
So Gonna Be Bd'ing 24/7 Around Ov I Think!!!


----------



## csmummu

hi all... 

sorry dano but seeing as you didnt have a 50 day cycle you can start this one much earlier!!! PMA girlie!!

Chilly... i and one of these that is always sick and i cant fight off this damn flu! When i was pregnant with caitlin i wasnt ill it was great! M/S but no colds flu nothing! steve is never sick either so i guess she got his immune system which i was so happy about so now 2 extra people bring germs into my house but the germs pick on me because im weak! LOL 

Im ok getting ready for going away for the long weekend so im excited about that but also i have much to do! still testing friday but not feeling hopeful !


----------



## hopefulfor09

Thanks for the support ladies! I am hoping nobody else joins me and Dan-o (hugs to you too for getting the witch) as cycle buddies next month. Babydust. DH and I are going to start BDing much earlier than usual this month - like CD5 because I think I am O'ing earlier, with such a short cycle. Anyhow, keep me posted girls.

XX


----------



## geogem

Babydust Babydust Babydust Babydust Babydust Babydust Babydust Babydust Babydust Babydust Babydust Babydust Babydust Babydust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJF

Chilly is right, I'm a total pusher!!! RUN haha. I have been testing already, yes, I'm a freak! Thought I saw some 'shadows' and a possible line but this mornings had a line that appeared to have no color so it was an evap. Its still early so trying to remain positive and I TOTALLY know I am most likely bfn this month but of course some small part of me thinks there's no way I thought I saw something tiny on 4 tests, u know. However they weren't lines u could c just looking down at them, u had to twist them and turn them haha! Going to keep testing with fmu until the ol witch gets me.


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF said:


> Chilly is right, I'm a total pusher!!! RUN haha. I have been testing already, yes, I'm a freak! Thought I saw some 'shadows' and a possible line but this mornings had a line that appeared to have no color so it was an evap. Its still early so trying to remain positive and I TOTALLY know I am most likely bfn this month but of course some small part of me thinks there's no way I thought I saw something tiny on 4 tests, u know. However they weren't lines u could c just looking down at them, u had to twist them and turn them haha! Going to keep testing with fmu until the ol witch gets me.

When is the witch due?????
I am due Nov 6..thursday i think...so a weekend test may be too early for me..
I just rememebred all the cycles i thought...yup this is it..I feel so different this time.....so of course I was thinking that again.... so i talked my self into just waiting....let it be..
I have a pretty busy weekend so that get rid of 3 days of worry...hahahaha
I just had an interview today..so I a hopeful I may have a new job soon.....
so of course that would mean a :bfp: as well...murphy's law!!!!!
LOL

p.s. I had the most vivid dream again.....but this time I remember picking something up and really feeling it...so realistic all the details......it was about chicken eggs....I found 100's of them so maybe that means I am ovulating again...hahahahaha


----------



## JJF

If I ovultated around my 'normal' (no such thing in TTC, haha) time, I would be due to start AF around Nov 6th, same as you :) However, last month I OV on cd12, so if I use that number, AF would be due on Monday the 2nd. TBH, I got a nice FAINT line just an hour or so again (not getting TOO excited yet, hubby trying to keep my feet grounded, ha) and since I've seen 'shadows' for two days, I'm doubting I'm only 7dpo iykwim. SO SHORT ANSWER=I HAVE NO CLUE ON OPERATION I DON'T KNOW, hahahahahaaha

After I just told you yesterday I DON"T remember my dreams, I did have a pretty crazy one last night, not sure I would call it Vivid/Scary but it did seem real....


----------



## csmummu

hmmmm just checking in again :D i have no clu when witch is due but going on a 28 day cycle it would be the 5th LOL no wonder im driving my self nuts dying to test im milllllllles off! plus ive never had 28 day cycle since ttc. 21 yes so technaly witch could be due today .... no signs. ovulated around the 22nd so would now be 7DPO *SIIIIGH* so so so far away!


----------



## JJF

POSTED update pic in other buddies thread, thought i would share. NOT announcing an bfp for sure, just hopefully getting closer to one?! Been having lots of little cramps way down low by my hoohoo, backache, and pains sort of like ovulation pains, no sore boobs this month but last two af months had very sore boobs. Okay, thats the whole scoop...let me see if I can get pic here but again, PIC IS YUK!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I SEE IT I SEE IT...I mean I think I see a faint line..better in person i bet...
operation i dont know response...it may be there..who knows

hehehehe
will you wait 2 days for horones to double and then test again????
And thats funn ( wierd) you got a vivid dream....mine are never too scarey......well the one about bears was kind of scarey but the chicken egg one wasn't......haha

CSmummu coem join us in op. " I don't know" its easier not knowing any dates for sure..that way dpo isn't on your mind constantly.......I do count out days but its not recorded on calander anymore..takes the edge off.

i did almost buy a test today..BUT if its in the house I will pee on it as soon as I brig it in...so its better for me to wait til after the weekend. 
Hopefully get a better result!!!!


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls, Im going away today for the wknd, but I wanted to send you my best wishes.

Hope everyone who tests this Sat/Sun gets the BFP they deserve!!

Lots of dust, Shelley x


----------



## Saxogirl

Hiya Ladies!!

Am now 7DPO due wed 5th and am waiting to see if my usual pre AF symptoms show - have had tender nipples since Ov but usually get sore boobs and cramps etc about today so will wait and see.....

Also temp went back up again today!!


----------



## JJF

Hey girls, I'm convinced now, just posted in the bfp section. Please pray that it will be a sticky one for me! I've got my fingers and toes crossed for everyone, sending tons of baby dust!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

stick bean stick!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be sending out positive vibes that your lines get darker!!!!
keep them coming!!!!!!!!!
saxo- we have almost the same cycles...i am 8dpo and due on the 6th. Hopefully JJf will be the first of many :bfp: this cycle!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJF

I'm 8dpo due on the 6th also! I'm just sort of thinking that those lines are darker than they should be at 8dpo so perhaps I OV early....hard to tell on the I Don't Know Plan, so I going to send vibes to you two that you OV early too, hahahaha


----------



## CHILLbilly

oh..your tempting me to test soon!!!!!!
damn you.hahahaha
I am off line now to go play outside........
obsess..... i mean chat... with you soon hehe


----------



## bluey

Congratulations, JJF!! Hope you're the first of many!

I'm 6dpo today, nowt by way of symptoms to make me think that this month'll be any different to the last 10, but clinging on to hope! My friend's baby is due 8th Nov & I've been trying since before she (accidentally) fell pregnant - would love to get my bfp this cycle just so we can both be pregnant at the same time (if only for a couple of days!)


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ah bluey...isn't that the way........well i guess thats just the way it goes..
I have been thinking my angel baby is just waiting for the right time to come join me.
So i am doing all that I can to provide a stable loving home for her/him.
that gets me through the ordeal of AF showing.
will be looking forward to seeing some positive tests from you as well!!!!!!!


----------



## csmummu

yay we have a :bfp: i mean the group not me lol 

I am testing tomorrow hoping to see a faint line :D i am sorta in operation i dont know more operation "erm i think i know?" i dont obsess 24/7 but like today ive had a cramping pain tender boobies and i was nearly sick twice from bending over!! fingers crossed!

On an offtopic we did pumpkins today! it was lovely :) 

Who else is testing tomorrow??


----------



## Saxogirl

JJF - Congrats!!! Looks like a BFP to me!!
Chillbilly - fingers crossed we're only a few days off bfp's ourselves xxx
csmummu - good luck for tomorrow
Bluey - Hope this is your month

It's getting exciting now.........:wohoo:

GOOD LUCK TO ALL TESTERS :thumpup:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ohhh good luck on a halloween :bfp:

shoot i forgot to do my pumpkin.....not carved..was going to paint a face but I have no time now as I am going away tommorrow and sat.
oh well i think it is frozen anyway!!!

ON another topic .. we had a friggin EARTH QUAKE today at 6pm ish....
Its so weird........i was standing in kitchen and all of a sudden there was this HUGE shaking feeling from feet up and the whole house sounded like the roof was falling off...a deep rumbling noise.
our neigbour was talking to a friend that lives in next town ( about 20 min drive away) and they both felt it at same time while on phone.
Freaked me out...my first ever earth quake......I have heard it happens here every 7-10 years. 
be a funnier story if I was :sex:
hahahahaha

so weird symptom...my cramps have stopped..maybe implantation is over!!!! fingers crossed it has happened!
I have high hopes for our weekend testers!!!!!! i am buyig test on sat.......and maybe save it til tuesday or cave and do one on sunday!


----------



## Ashy

not feeling in a positive mood at the moment, just kinda disappointed, prob wont test... dont know when to expect AF if i only ov'ed on the 23rd but it was supposed to be the 1st. Funny is i am usually 29 but went early this month, wondering for the same for next. :nope: *siiiiiiiiiggggggggggghhhh*


----------



## CHILLbilly

:hug: rainbo...so sorry your feeling down...
Don't be surprised if cycle is longer this time......I had a 25 day then 29 day. Very frustrating .........and did you mean you ovulated on cd23??? like yesterday? thats odd indeed.....


----------



## Ashy

nope October 23rd. just waiting away.... :?


----------



## hopefulfor09

JJf - I posted in the annoucements but CONGRATS! hunny. Sending you some super sticky babydust.


----------



## bluey

:help: Morning lovely ladies! I'm up scouring the internet after getting my highest ever temp this am. I'm 8dpo and wondering if I can consider this a good sign - in need of a PMA boost 'cos nothing else remotely "different" from the average month has happened til now!! Would you have a look at my chart & tell me what you think? :hug:


----------



## dan-o

Looking good bluey! :)


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hi ladies, im fairly new to this, and Ive already got a cyclebuddie thread, but wonderd if you would mind if I joined this one also? Its just that my CD1 was the 8th of october.

Congrats jjf on the BFP! YAY!

This is actually my only month of using this forum for a while as my partner wants us to wait a few months to start ttc as his work has all dried up :( its never happend before, but this silly threat of resession has mucked us up a little.

As for this months chance, I dont know if we bd'd at the right time, may havbe missed it.

I dont feel pregnant what so ever, no signs at all and with my son Id had a few signs by now, so im not holding my breath.

When is everyone due on/BFP? Im due 8th november, it seems to far away! I think im 8DPO at the moment.

Hippymumma. xxxx


----------



## Ashy

can someone look at mine please, i onlystarting temping a little way in but theyre staying up... and the spike is from an afternoon BBT. not accurate but better than skipping...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/231227


----------



## csmummu

hi all... what a weekend so far! caitlin is fast asleep in the bed next to me and i will be joining her very shortly! 

Princess sorry i dont know anything about temping! 

Chilly weve had and earth quake here not to long ago.. well i think it was manchester but we felt it 40 miles away? i had no idea what it was! was in bed at the time sleeping!! not :sex:

my friday test was :bfn: as you may have guessed (i couldnt get to the computer until today but i sure as hell would have done something if it was bfp maybe shout it from roof tops !! well im testing again on tuesday when i get home 

Night night people! xxx


----------



## flowers1

Hi Everyone
Update from me - I am currently 14 or 15 DPO and had had AF pains since Thursday so thought the witch was coming. Still no sign this morning so did a test and got a faint line. I realise this is early and could mean nothing as I find it really odd that I have AF pains. So I guess I am still expecting the witch to turn up. I'll do another test tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Hansie

flowers1 - With mt first pg I had all AF symptoms including AF pains and still got a BFP and had a healthy lil girl who is now 18 months.
JJf- big congrats on your :bfp::happydance:
Well girls I do believe im out :cry:I tested friday and got a :bfn: and then this morn and got :bfn::cry: :witch:is due today so will wait and see. But im not holding out much hope really. I have been a bit too depressed to post the last few days after a traumatic week. i am bidding on a clear blue fertility monitor on ebay and im fairly determined to win it so I hope it will determin if im ovulating or not. Thanks for all your support this month ladies xxxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls.

Wow, I have missed loads of action!

Congrats on the BFP JJF, thats super news!! I hope there might be a couple more left???

Where is everyone now? I have lost the thread a bit?! (thats what a wknd in Norfolk does to you...lol)

I have a sneaky feeling I might be joining the BFP group too. Have had no symptoms at all till yesterday, then all of a sudden loads. Achy bbs etc, then today, as soon as we got in the car to come back, I started to feel sick, and havent stopped yet. Nearly had to pull over a few times, which pleased my OH no end...lol

When I fell in July this year, the sickness didnt start till 6 wks, but there is no mistaking it. I feel horrid. I have an intollerance to babymaking hormones which makes pregnancies really bad for me. Saying that, I hope it is what I think it is, and not a stomach bug, because it would be even worse to then get the evil witch turn up!!!

Im not due till Thursday, so unsure when to test? Have a CB one you can use 4 days before, so might have to be tomorrow morning!

Will keep you posted xxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

flowers- oh my....a line is a line....so exciting to see....I have had AF type cramps since last week.....and am a little behind you in cycle days SO I am feeling positive again thanks to your line and symptoms.........:hugs:

shellylu---- sounds very promising......I woke up to very sore (@)(@)...the worst yet in all my cycles....
So of course I POAS at 11dpo....could be10..but not to sure..anyway NO line!
so I am waiting til AF......
I had a dream Oh and I were shopping for baby bedding...hehe So of course when I start getting dreams like that I loose all will power and grab a cup to pee in.

Hnasie..... some girls do nto get a positive til after their AF is due..so on't give up hope.....but of course you'll win the bid on the predictor and end up with a :bfp: hehe 
and So sorry you had such a horrible sounding week. Hope it got better!!!!!


----------



## Hansie

Awww thanks Chilly. I did win the CBFM :happydance: and no sign of AF yet I will be testing again tomo (if :witch: doesn't get me first) but surley I would have a faint line by now? I was kinda hoping I would jinx it by getting the CBFM and not need to use it but im not hopeful. I just got to buy pee sticks for it now lol.
Come on ladies lets see some more :bfp: you guys really give me hope :hug:


----------



## HippyMumma23

I think I have 2 BFP


----------



## Saxogirl

Hi Ladies, wow missed loads this last 2 days!!!

Am 10DPO and due wednesday, not sure about any symptoms so am not feeling too positive but am trying to keep waiting patiently, usually get cramps start to build up almost a week before due but only had twinges this month....??? Maybe it's just wishful thinking !!

Oh but I did get a temp spike today so will see what happens tomorrow!

did anyone do the mass test yesterday?


----------



## csmummu

hehe were gonna get a flood of :bfp:s i feels it in me waters!

i am sooooooooo ready to be home and peeing on stick- i knew i should have taken some with me. nearly sick in the shopping centre today i was gonna tell them i was pregnant with terrible m/s if i did happen to randomly throw up LOL

chilly loving the new pic - is it this years? 

flowers congrats honey! line is a line :)


----------



## Ashy

according to my old chart on FF i am 2 days late, and you know, i do think i ov'd the few weeks ago seeing as i had all of the yummy CM, and a drop in temp, just mustve dropped again the few weeks later but now all my temps are staying up! sore bbs, verrrry sore, and feeling like AF is coming every minute i gotta go wipe to check, but no sign of her.... aaaaagh


----------



## JJF

WOW, looks like we have a bfp and a few more because that witch is NOT showing up!!!! get those tests out in the morning ladies!!! Chilly, I don't like to hear there was no line, I'm still sending you tons of dust, the rest of you too!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I tested too early............hehe

hippymumma......way to go.......our cycle buddies in 1st tri need some company!!!!!!!


Saxogirl- I was wondering if anyone else got cramps weeks before AF.....I usually start a few days before she is due..but this time it was almost week and a half....and last 3 days have come and gone.....fingers crossed its a symptom before :bfp:

csmummu...you may need to pack a barf bag for your outings!! poor girl.
...new pic is of my halloween costume..I am not a bleach blonde..hehe but was told I should be!!!! i prefer dark brown!


----------



## bluey

Hmm, that'll teach me to get my hopes up. Temp absolutely plummeted this morning. Feeling glum & awaiting inevitable witch bitch arrival.


----------



## Hansie

Big congratulations Hippymumma - we want pics lol xxx

Another :bfn: for me this morning ladies so me thinks im out:cry: no AF yet tho. The thing is since I had my lil girl I only had 2 cycles and I have had no AF symptoms prior to either of those periods showing up? I haven't even had any AF cramps during my period!!!!! So Im not feeling she will come but im not feeling pg either.
Still I baught my CBFM off ebay last night so i will be using that this month! Just need the ugly withch to show up now:hissy:
We need more:bfp:ladies keep em coming:hug:xxxxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

I done a test this morning, and got a faint line!! Im not due till Thursday, but after having the worst nausea start yesterday (and not go) I am pretty sure.

I was passing the chemist this morning and my friend convinced me to buy a digi. Unsure when would be best to do it though!!??!! Whats the earliest dpo you can get a positve? Am too excited to wait and see if witch comes, but after only a tiny line this morning, I dont wanna see a ''not pregnant'' sign.

Ah the joys of baby making...

Excellent news Hippy, you need to give us some more info!!

Remember everyone, its not over till the evil witch sings!!!

xxx


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls, need to update post -

I done a digi and got a positive!!!!!

Lets hope its a sticky bean!

Good luck to everyone else, I will keep an eye on you all!

xx


----------



## Hansie

Big congratulations:happydance:xxxxxx


----------



## Ashy

temp popped wayyyyy up this morning..... i think i might be in for it lol!! gotta poas today, gotta find out if i can go paintballing this weekend. what do you ladies think? :fool:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Congrats Shelly-lu....how many dpo were you?? I am due thursday as well but tested yesterday.......

Bluey-:hug::hugs: just have to wait it out!!!!! ( I'm there as well..somedays i feel positive ad others very negative) BUT hey we're allowed!!!!!!!

Hansie- No witch for you....and when you get that :bfp: that cbfm or whatever its called will have to go back up for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rainbo- paintball sounds like so much fun....except for the bruises from getting hit,..LOL guess thats why you need to know if a bean is in there!

Nothing new to reprt form me....other then feeling b&tchy and my cramps have lessened...boobs still a bit sore( and the feel huge!!!!!) OH is getting on my nerves ut that could just be my hormones...
I am 12dpo ( I think) and only 2 or 3 days til AF


----------



## Ashy

BFN this morning grrrrrr... i want to find out, no sign of the stupid witch.... waiting game begins i guess


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ya isn't the last 3 or so days extra fun in 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!


edit.....just did a toilet paper test ( internal) and saw a tiny spot of oragneypink cm....
Lets hope it goes away and is IB.....
If not I will kidnap the witch and keep her locked up for the rest of you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csmummu

Hello all!!!! 

Im sooooooooooooooooooooooo glad to be home!! theres nothing like sleeping inyour own bed!! 

I tested as soon as i got in last night at 9pm... steve told me off for not using FMU lol it was a :bfn: and well i think i got an evap line lol. i think im happy about an evap line cos it could be a super faint positive. LOL. im clutching my straws :) 

Bluey hope your feeling better today :hugs: 

Hansie - itsnt it the not knowing that bugs you!! 

Shelly congratulations!!!! i am going to have to get a digi when i get my ic :bfp: it must feel soooooooooo good!

Princess - enjoy the paintpalling - maybe you will get your positive afterwards :) ive come to the conclusion that do something your not ment to do in pregnancy in the 2ww and then you will ger :bfp: so you can feel guilty about it for 9 months... ive been doing some stupid heavy lifting!!! :doh:

Chilly... i think my af is due on the 6th that will be 28 days (i think) im so far out of my own loop i may as well be in op i dont know!! gonna have to work out dates again lol. 

Hi to all hope you all managed with out me for a weekend :) xxx


----------



## csmummu

ok that will be cd 30 in 2 days ... dont ya just love having irregular cycles!! lol . maybe i should have FMU'd this morning!!


----------



## Saxogirl

Csmummu - glad you're back, missed you! Hope you had fun!

Princess - paintballing sounds fun - am jealous, have you tested yet?

Chillbilly and Bluey - what's happening? hope the :witch: didn't get you

Shellylu and Hippymama - CONGRATULATIONS - WOOHOO!!! - are we up to 3 :BFP:'s so far (inc JJF) or have I missed some?

Here's to lots more BFP's!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:

C'mon :baby::baby::baby::baby:!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Welcome back csmummu..........

I think the:witch: got me... Woke up to some KILLER cramps and a bit of red spotting...NOT to heavy yet but GD it hurts!!!!!

But like I promised..she is tied up in my garage. So nobody else should see her until I let her go!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the thing that worries me is I have had slight cramping for 10 days. I recall having a bit of cramping a few days before but not this long. So more info to take to my Dr.
So I am a bit sad I didn't get to test ( I have 1 left....hahaha) but I am startng a new job next week so its kind of OK.
So it looks like I will be able to "really" enjoy the wedding this weekend......
(unless i have a super light AF).

NOW we can have some more :bfp:


----------



## Hansie

Another :bfn: for me this morn and still no sign of AF which is now 2 days late! Its soooo frustraiting:hissy::hissy:


----------



## geogem

Hey There Ladies, 

Just A Quick Update, Nothing Major To Report, I Am Cd26 And 13dpo But No Syptoms As Yet. Bbs Little Bit Tender And Really Strange Dreams But Thats About It.

Witch Due Tomorrow Morning And Still Havent Tested!! Look At That For Willpower!!! Will See If She Arrives In The Next Few Days And If Not Will Get A Test On Friday I Think!!

Nice To Hear We Are Getting Some Bfp's - Congrats Girlies!!! Wish I Were You!!

Good Luck And Baby Dust!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hansie said:


> Another :bfn: for me this morn and still no sign of AF which is now 2 days late! Its soooo frustraiting:hissy::hissy:

Shes late cause I gave her a beating and she is tied up....:rofl::rofl::rofl:
figers crossed she stays away!!!!!!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hi ya, I posted in here a couple of times, the last time being me saying I got 2 bfp. Alas they were duffs, boooooooooooo!

Never mind, Im on cd27 and Im due on any second really, we didnt really 'try' at all last month, so im considering this month as our 1st official month of ttc.

x


----------



## shelleylu

Ah thats a shame Hippy, Im sorry x

Geo, keep up the positive thinking girl, Its very exciting!!

Chillybilly, you are a good woman to lock the witch up. Makes sure she stays away from everyone!! - hopefully she'll stay away from you next month then :)

Good luck to everyone else who's still in this month xxxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

aww Hippy thats so disappointing for you....but onto next cycle..
and try this time..hahahaha i was the same...bd cd9..then nothing til cd14...I think I o'd cd12...argggggggg
Oh well..onto trying for our Leo babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## csmummu

well my body is still recovering from a long weekend so im all over the place! im gonna wait til cd 35 til i get excited 

Chilly you have reset to CD1 is she in full force?? 

Saxo nice to me missed you sound very happy; PMA? 

Hope we get a few more :bfp:s


----------



## bluey

Hey girls! Hope the witch is still locked up in that garage!

My temp managed a little resurgence this am so there's still a slim chance, but feeling pretty damned premenstrual today so pretty unlikely for me I fear! Off to Porto tomorrow so no more updates til Monday from me now - keep evrything crossed for me!!!


----------



## csmummu

Good luck bluey! have a nice trip! 

I just came on to tell you all i think im out. major craps and just about the right timing! 

sorry gals i dont have a garage!! Will keep you updated!


----------



## Saxogirl

CHILLbilly said:


> Hansie said:
> 
> 
> Another :bfn: for me this morn and still no sign of AF which is now 2 days late! Its soooo frustraiting:hissy::hissy:
> 
> Shes late cause I gave her a beating and she is tied up....:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> figers crossed she stays away!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Aaah thanks chillbilly, you're a gem - sorry she got you though :(


----------



## Saxogirl

HippyMama, oh no what happened? evaps? well, you're not out yet til the fat lady sings so to speak! Fx

Geogem - am in exact same boat - due tomorrow haven't tested yet - how long are you going to leave it to test if she doesn't show?

Hansie, sorry to hear that maybe it's still too soon? have you read the post in TCC section about boy babies giving off less HGC so tests show up later? Dunno if it's true but might be worth a read!

Bluey and csmummu - still got my fingers crossed for you, stay away :witch: stay away....


----------



## ShadowRat

*waves tentatively*

Hey ladies, I'm from the 1st Oct group, who are mostly all disappeared now into different random cycles (and one BFP!) I waited for 6 days past my due date for AF, and nothing came until this morning, when she officially "got me"!!! I know it's kind of early for this group, but I see that some of you have been attacked by the :witch: already (so sorry! :( ) Soooo...... Could I join ya? Pleeeease? I'm quite nice, really, and I will bring lots of lovely PMA!! 

I'm hoping for a more regular 28 day cycle this month! I've always been very very regular, not sure what happened this past month...

:hug: to you all!

Shadow x


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hi ShadowRat..
i am cd 1 today ( Tuesday) and also usually have a 28 day cycle ( 26 this time tho')
Its always nice to have new cycle buddies join in...
We may need to do a new roll call..
there are a few potential :bfp: on the horizon still......so we'll see who is here for one more cycle!!!!!!!
Hopefully the last few go on to 1st tri!!!!!!


----------



## JJF

Chilly, I'm over here stomping my feet and pitching a fit, I wanted it to be your month!!! I'm so sorry she got you. I'm gonna PM you about something you said in the other post so check it out :)


----------



## Saxogirl

Hey Shadowrat, welcome to the thread! 

Sorry the :witch: got you - you'd have thought she'd have had better stuff to do in and around halloween and leave us girls alone!!

Am off to bed in a mo am hoping to find out one way or another tomorrow witch or no witch, we'll see....... wish me luck!

xxx


----------



## Ashy

i got a BFN yesterday morning. I am waiting. my usual 29 days would be tomorrow, FF predicted friday so we will see how it goes, still waiting!! frustrated.


----------



## geogem

Hi Girls Witch Due Today And No Sign Of Her As Yet!!!
Tender Bbs Still And Creamy Cm But Nothing Else 
Think I'm Gonna Leave It Til Friday To Test If Nothing Arrives..
Sorry To Hear That She Has Already Got Some Of You - Nasty Evil Witch - Lets Hope You Girls Get Her To Stay Away Next Time
Good Luck For You New Cycle Ladies And Every One Who Hasnt Been Got Yet Good Luck For This One!!


----------



## csmummu

I wish she would hurry up and get me ! i feel pants i know shes coming but gee come on woman! then again STAYAWAY!! 

up and down today gonna test with FMU tomorrow just to see what we get! 

Hi to all! i have a sickly clingy 3 year old so wont be on til much later!

Love to all!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Evap marks, or duff tests, apparently theres a few ladies that have had them! BAD CLEAR BLUE! Grrr. hehehe

Im excited about properly ttc this month though YAY! I just want af to come NOW (im cd29) she'll be here any day now Ive got the 'niggles'. Id rather she didnt come untill tomorrow though as Im hoping for some nooky tonight :wink:

Ive orderd some cheapie preg and opks and they came today, I literally bought them 24 hours ago and their here already!

I did a preg test just to check and it was :bfn: no suprises there, Im going to go pee on an opk just to see what it says hehe, I thinkI might have to order some more at this rate though!

Good luck to all of your BFPS! I WANT TO BE PREGNANT AT CHRISTMAS! What a fab pressie that would be!

WHOOP!


----------



## Saxogirl

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## JJF

YIPPIIIIEEEE, Congrats girl!!!! Come join me in the Prego buddies for July! Very excited for you...

We need some more ladies! :)


----------



## csmummu

hehe saw your announcement and was so excited for you hubby thought i was mental! LOL


----------



## shelleylu

Ah, congratulations Saxogirl!!

xxx


----------



## eeyoresbird

Saxogirl said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:



Congratulations hun :hug:

:witch: due for me today and been having cramps since monday but still nothing, too scared to test coz i know she is coming. Will test tomorrow am if still not here :hug:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Saxo---yay
i have been busy all day....
and now i am cooking..i think its burning...........ahhhhhhhhhhh look what i miss when away!!!!!!!
hahaha
brb after supper....or tea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i told you girl I had her tied up.......


----------



## Saxogirl

Thanks Ladies!

Am still a bit bewildered at the moment - been weird at work though, hard to concentrate!!!

Thanks for tie-ing her up for us Chillbilly - seems to have worked!!

Eyeoresgirl - sorry to hear you think she's on her way - have got Fx for you!!


----------



## Saxogirl

csmummu said:


> hehe saw your announcement and was so excited for you hubby thought i was mental! LOL

Ha Ha :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thank you have my Fx for you - you're not out are you??!!!
:hug:


----------



## Ashy

yaaaaaaaayyyyyy awesome!!! i wonder how many of us are left waiting!

been running to the washroom all day, peeing more often than usual and always checking, feeling like she will show her face any second! annoying!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ok role call of who is left....
cause i think I am the only one with AF, and everyone else has :bfp: or is waiting???
hippy mumma....Ithink I read somewhere on here that a girl used clear blue and her tests were messed up.....so she called them to complain and they sent her a digital....
Woudn't hurt to try especially if more then a few duds....


----------



## Ashy

bitch got me tonight.... and i cant try this month, so heres hoping for a dec/jan bfp!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Ahhh rainboprincess....sorry she got you!
Hope this month is nothing but fun for you...and the break will bring a :bfp: in dec


----------



## geogem

Hi there girls, 
I'm still waiting - witch was due yesterday and still no sign!! think i might test tomorrow if nothing has shown up!!
congrats on that BFP!!! hope everything goes well!! 
even tho witch is late tho I'm not confident about a BFP - hence why I still havent tested!! dont want disappointment!!
anyway good luck to all who are still waiting!! lots of babydust please


----------



## csmummu

aww princess im sorry shes got you.. Hopefully the break will give your body a nice rest then WAM! baby! :) :hugs:

Gem good luck for testing.. done we have some other testers for friday? 

I got my :bfp: last night and a nice FMU :bfp: Posted in announcements! am i number 4? 

:hugs: to all


----------



## Saxogirl

Princess - sorry to hear that hope you're ok!!

Still got my Fx for you geogem!!

Csmummu - Wow - cool soooooo pleased for you!!! Am gonna go find your announcement post lol!!!

xxx


----------



## hopefulfor09

Holy cow ladies! Congrats saxo csmummu! I was away at a conference and couldn't log on - so I am going to go back and catch up......but huge congrats!


----------



## geogem

oh no i think she's coming!!! I've just started getting the telltale cramps so I think she'll be here by tomorrow morning!!
oh well xmas bfp please!!!


----------



## csmummu

Gem i felt she was coming all the way to til today still feel the same ... :S hope she gets her visit over with quickly so you can get that xmas :bfp: welcome back hopeful!


----------



## shelleylu

csmummu said:


> Gem i felt she was coming all the way to til today still feel the same ... :S hope she gets her visit over with quickly so you can get that xmas :bfp: welcome back hopeful!

Congratulations hun!! Here's to an xmas of no drinking or misbehaviour!!!

xxx


----------



## JJF

Sorrry rainbo :( Keep the faith!
CSMUMMU (you know I can't ever remember how many U's are in your name, hahaha) YIPPIE, come join the prego buddies for early July. I want to say #3 or #4, can't remember. So happy for you!


----------



## csmummu

hehe its mummy but a u on the end not a y what my LO calls me lol. 

I may just grace you with my presance :)


----------



## Hansie

WOW big congratulations ladies:happydance:!! 
Still no AF for me:hissy: and still no :bfp: for me either. The bitch is now 4 days late with no sign and I POAS last time on tuesday. Im waiting till saturday now to test again but surely if I was preggo it would have shown by now if im 4 days late? So depressed I could cry:cry: I want :witch: or :bfp: not just nothingness xxxx


----------



## Hansie

Ok after all that ranting in the last post I think i just got a BFP!!!!!! Its faint but its def there!!!!! I will try not to get my hopes up and do another test in the morn with FMU and keep you updated xxxxxx


----------



## csmummu

hehe when i got my :bfp: i last tested 2 days before so i was thinking its amaxinf what the differance a few days makes :)

Congrats again honey!


----------



## CHILLbilly

yay csmummu!!!!!!!!! you know how happy i am for you
hansie.......oh my a :bfp: for you as well.......
wow so it does work to threaten the :witch: to stay away from my friends!!!!!!!!!

hehe

I wish all you preggo girls nothing but the best and i WILL be joining you next month with a few more girls.....


----------



## hopefulfor09

Congrats hansie - chill you're locking that witch up sure has done some good. Let's keep her there till we get our bfps okay?


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm usually NO a violent person...but it had ot be done..hahaha

glad it worked for most of our cycle buddies

WELL girls I am off to a family wedding this weekend.....af is still here so wont be having to much fun at the hotel...........I'm going to enjoy my wine see my family...and be back here on sunday..HOPE to see some more :bfp:


----------



## Hansie

Thanks ladies I am soooo chuffed! I got a darker :bfp: this morn:cloud9: but im off to buy a digi today just to confirm. I posted pics in the preg gallery :happydance: will see you in first tri!!
Thanks for locking up the witch chillbilly xxxxxx:hug:xxxxx


----------



## csmummu

wow i cant believe weve had so many this time around we owe it all to 1 person and not our OH's 

https://img30.glitterfy.com/312/glitterfy062249801D37.gif


----------



## Hansie

never got a digi in the end cos im too cheap :rofl: Just got a tesco own brand that I used when I was preggo before and that is a defo :bfp: see you all in first tri. I will be sad to leave TTC :cry: i haven't posted that much but i have always been there lurking most days. Thankyou ladies :hug: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## HippyMumma23

Congratulations hansie! Im due AF today and I have no sign. Lots of BFNs so im not holding my breath. I just want AF to come so I can start again!


----------



## geogem

well done hansie - congrats!! 
send us all some baby dust!!
The witch still isnt here!! I have no symtoms again and I'm now on cd29 and 16dpo still dunno whether to test or not!! might get a tesco cheapie when i go shopping tonight!!
Oh I dont know!! SOOOOOOOOOO frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
its my yougests birthday tomorrow so trying to sort party food for 30 8yr olds!! Whilst also looking after our 5 kids and walking the dog!! and to think I want another 1!!! 
Am I mad?????????
Well what difference will 1 more make!!
ha ha lol!! rant over!!


----------



## JJF

Congrats hansie. See you in the July prego buddies! Fingers crossed for the rest of you girls. Chilly have a drink for me!


----------



## shelleylu

Oh my god Gem, GO AND GET A TEST BEFORE I FIND YOU AND FORCE YOU TO POAS!!!

Seriously, you have amazing will power, I would have been in the shop days ago! 

Good luck honey xxx


----------



## Saxogirl

Hansie said:


> Thanks ladies I am soooo chuffed! I got a darker :bfp: this morn:cloud9: but im off to buy a digi today just to confirm. I posted pics in the preg gallery :happydance: will see you in first tri!!
> Thanks for locking up the witch chillbilly xxxxxx:hug:xxxxx

WooHoooooooo!!!

Congratulations!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!:happydance:

Am off to find your pic......


----------



## Saxogirl

shelleylu said:


> Oh my god Gem, GO AND GET A TEST BEFORE I FIND YOU AND FORCE YOU TO POAS!!!
> 
> Seriously, you have amazing will power, I would have been in the shop days ago!
> 
> Good luck honey xxx

Lol - I agree - DO THE TEST!!!
Fx
:hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh my god!!! SO many prenant ladies!! I'm delighted for you all!! 

Sorry I haven't kept up with this thread lately, I introduced myself and then just disappeared! I just cheked up on my old group (1st Oct group) and there's been 2 more BFPs in there too!! I was amazed... Fantastic :)

There aren't going to be many more of us left for next month, are there?! 
To cheer myself up this month, I gotmyself a new toy: A Mooncup! It's awesome, do any of you use one?? I was wondering what people on here thought about using a Mooncup as a concepion aid later in the month... I have my doubts but have heard somewhere (possibly on here) that some girls use it after sex to "keep the fellas in" - Any thoughts?

Good luck to all you girls who haven't tested yet or are still waiting on a BFP or the dreaded :witch: I know it's a real pain to be "in limbo" FX for you all :D

Shadow x


----------



## geogem

Well Girls I Did It I Finally Got A Test And Caved In!!!
And GUESS WHAT!!! :bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!OMG!!

ITS ONLY FAINT BUT ITS DEFINATELY THERE!! 
I HAVE POSTED PICS IN THE GALLERY FOR YOU TO SEE WHAT YOU THINK BUT I THINK I JUST GOT MY BFP IN MY FIRST CYCLE!! 

THOUGHT ID BE HERE AGES

SORRY GIRLS NOT 100% SURE YET SO PLEASE HAVE A LOOK IN THE GALLERY AT MY PIC AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## csmummu

GEM did you test?
Hippy i would test i tested at 14DOP and 15DOP and didnt have to squint at all :) good luck!

shadowrat- i have heard about the mooncups as a cork. maybe you should ask anyont if its resulted in a :bfp:?


----------



## eeyoresbird

Saxogirl said:


> Thanks Ladies!
> 
> Am still a bit bewildered at the moment - been weird at work though, hard to concentrate!!!
> 
> Thanks for tie-ing her up for us Chillbilly - seems to have worked!!
> 
> Eyeoresgirl - sorry to hear you think she's on her way - have got Fx for you!!

Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed, we have done it aaarrrggghhh we have done it :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

We are having a baby I can not believe it aaaarrrgggghhhhh done 3 clear blue and a clear blue digi, when that word popped up I think I was just in total shock I have never been happier my whole life !!!

What do I do now, cant get in at the docs until a week on Monday, think I am only about 2-3 weeks tho

OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Oh my, what a group!!! 
How many BFP's is that now? 

Well done & big congratulations to all of you expecting!!! 
(& big hugs to those still waiting, like me! ha ha)


----------



## eeyoresbird

Good luck to everyone still trying, cant wait to see u all in first tri next month !! xx:hug:


----------



## shelleylu

geogem said:


> Well Girls I Did It I Finally Got A Test And Caved In!!!
> And GUESS WHAT!!! :bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!OMG!!
> 
> ITS ONLY FAINT BUT ITS DEFINATELY THERE!!
> I HAVE POSTED PICS IN THE GALLERY FOR YOU TO SEE WHAT YOU THINK BUT I THINK I JUST GOT MY BFP IN MY FIRST CYCLE!!
> 
> THOUGHT ID BE HERE AGES
> 
> SORRY GIRLS NOT 100% SURE YET SO PLEASE HAVE A LOOK IN THE GALLERY AT MY PIC AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done honey! I cant believe you got your BFP too! Im so chuffed for you!!

xxx


----------



## Ashy

OMG!!! I am CD3 today... and i calculated and we can still try this month!!!!! my sister is getting married end next August and I thought we couldnt but we can still try!!!!! i would be due 12th august! yay yay yay!!! i was feeling so dissappointed but now i am not! :happydance:


----------



## geogem

Well girls, I have since done two more tests all with lines so its a defo :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


Arrgh... I cant believe it - still in shock was no way expecting this!! 

Thanks girls for pushing me to test! Well here comes child number 6!!!

Still think we're quite mad but we're happy so what does it matter!!!!!!

OMG!!! Still buzzing thanks for all your support girls!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hi I'm back from the wedding...
and all I can say is 
HOLY SH#T!!!!!!!!!!!
i can't believe all the :bfp:
way to go girls!!!!!!!!

So glad I cam back to some good news!!!
So my weekend of drinking wine, eating good food, seeing al my relatives at my cousins wedding...turned into the worst 2 days of my life...
I was able to get a few glasses of red wine , a snack,and then a dinner into me on Friday...BUT WE ( oH and I) ended up with MASSIVE food poisoning........from 1 tiny pizza slice. We took turns in bathroom form 10pm til about 9am the next morning.
Missed the church ceremony.....barely made it through the dinner on Sat and was still to sick to really socialize with relatives. Such a let down.....
BUT I think I lost a few pounds.hehehe

It looks like i am on cd7...so the bd'ing is about to begin!!!

again Congrats to all those :bfp: 

P.s. I had a sign form a trip to Macdonalds........ordered a Hppy Meal and got a toy....turned out to be a plastic LION....so fingers crossed I get my LEO baby this time around!!!!!! haha


----------



## hopefulfor09

Holy BFPs ladies! What great news. Congrats to you all - Rainbo - it's great news that you can try this month afterall. Keep me posted. 

Congrats again ladies!


----------



## JJF

I was thinking the same thing Chilly HOLY S**T!!!!!! I can't believe it, feels like the cycle ladies from last month and there was about 7 or something, thinking this group might have ended up with 7 or more, probably more, YIKES! 

Congrats to all you ladies and come on over to the first tri!

I'm sending all you ladies that didn't get your bfp's some serious baby dust!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Its so nice to see some visiting preggos to sprinkle our thread wth their fertile:dust:
share the love!!!!!!!


----------



## Saxogirl

Hey Chilly - sorry to hear your weekend was pants, just think of the food poisoning as practise for morning sickness lol!!!!
Am gonna be stalking you this month (if you don't mind!) 


sending lots of :dust: to anyone who needs it ! xxxxx


----------



## csmummu

wow we really need to tally up! 

Me 
saxo
gem
jff
shelly
hansie

thats 6 off the top of my head!


----------



## JJF

Chilly I totally missed that part about the food poisoning, wow, that really ruined your weekend, so so sorry to hear about that. I love the lion story, I've got my fingers and toes crossed, and my eyes, hahaha, JK. Could you come join our prego buddies thread as the AUNT of the group until next month when you get your bfp :) I wrote in there tonight that today the Morning Sickness kicked in, it was so nice to be so reasured but it did feel like the flu, ha! 

Girls will do anything to lose a pound or two wont we, even excited about food poisioning, ha.


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF- the lion story involved 2 happy meals so 2 LIONS....hahaha an you imagie...It is a full moon on cd 10....so maybe I'll pop out 2 eggs or something and end up with 2 leo's,
I'm only saying this here in case it happens, then 'll have proof of my prediction..haha

I'll pop onto your preggo thread as the _*Aunt*_ Flo killer...hahahahaha


----------



## eeyoresbird

csmummu said:


> wow we really need to tally up!
> 
> Me
> saxo
> gem
> jff
> shelly
> hansie
> 
> thats 6 off the top of my head!

Dont forget me !!!:hug:


----------



## ShadowRat

So who's left here then, ladies?? And who is baby dancing right about now???

*puts hand in the air* Me!! Got a strong pos from an OPK yesterday, hope we caught the little eggy last night!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeey ShadowRat.....I think we have the same o day as well as cycle days...
I am soooooo hoping we caught the eggt his time around. I totally missed it last cycle...BUT made sure I bd'ed cd10,12, supposed to cd13 BUT had to much going on and missed it..so maybe jump on OH later today! Just in case i am still getting ready for an O..


----------



## Ashy

i am trying to BD with a (seemingly) unwilling DH. its like i have to beg. what the hell man!?


----------



## CHILLbilly

Rainbo- know what really gets me going.....when they get all excited to bd on cd 19/20 of a 28 day cycle.....that hapened to me a few times....
Its like..where the hell were you a week ago!!>???????
ahhh men!!!!!!!!!!
thank goodness this cycle we may have a chance......will have to wait til Nov 29th
maybe earlier......I'm workign now so 2ww will go by fast!!
I'm only 1 or 2dpo...so trying to NOT think about it too much.


----------



## Pumpkinb

Hi all!

Just back from a 3 week holiday in Orlando and shattered but back to work.

It was out first cycle of trying before we went away so was hoping for a :bfp: while we were there but :witch: came and stopped all hopes of that, so due to OV in next few days and starting to try again.....feel as though we must have done something wrong last month but I know deep down we gave it out best shot.
I kept telling myself that not many people get pg on 1st try but thought we could be lucky...I am being more realistic now though!


Congrats to all who got a :bfp: well done to you all, so many!


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls - Just popping over to say hi from the first tri. We are still there with our fingers crossed!

Thanks so much for all the kind wishes.

Chlly - I know you are into your lionsafter your Mcd's thing, and it reminded me of the most amazing story. Check this out 

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=adYbFQFXG0U

You'll love it. Good luck this month, hope to see you in the first tri very soon xxxxx

Fingers crossed to everyone else TTC too, here's lots of :dust:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Shellylu...I have dial up and could not get the video to run......but I bet it was someone getting eaten by a lion?? hahahaha
So I am still hoping my Mcdonalds Lions were a sign..as well as the massive food poisoning ,:sick: all the puking are signs of things to come...LOL:rofl:

pumpkin- in case you don't know already BUT using regular lube will stop spermies from getting to egg....Most girls on here use pressed.....legs in air for 15-20 mins after.....um bd every other day or every day if OH is young..hahahaha
Just thought i woud share some things I have learnt since TTC.....hasn't worked for me yet but I am 37...hehe


----------



## Pumpkinb

thanks chillbilly. Did give the legs in the air thing a go last month and also the every day thing too! Still no joy. Hubby is 33 unsure if thats classed as young or old, I'm 28.
Should we be going for everyday or every 2nd day, maybe we tried to much last month?!


----------



## eeyoresbird

Pumpkinb said:


> thanks chillbilly. Did give the legs in the air thing a go last month and also the every day thing too! Still no joy. Hubby is 33 unsure if thats classed as young or old, I'm 28.
> Should we be going for everyday or every 2nd day, maybe we tried to much last month?!

Hey hun

My BF is 34 and I am 27 so very similar to u and I was on the pill for just under 10 years so cant believe we got pg so quick but we tended to BD everyday sometimes 3 times a day and then when ever i got cramps (ov cramps) we did it more, although this was quite painful when we did it last but it defo worked as im 6 weeks pg

xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

I tried for every day BUT life got in the way so it ws every other day.....that way OH could re-fuel..hehe
BUt i am sure every day is ok as well......as long as you can handle it..hehe


----------



## shelleylu

Chilly, you HAVE to watch it hun, its a good omen!!!!! It is sooooooooo cute, and you'll love it!! If you get on another PC one day, have a watch.
xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

OMG that vid is the cutest thing i have seen in so long.... I actually CRIED at the end!!! The sheer joy of it is just so so sweet hehehe

Last month, we BDed every day for over a week around OV time, and we were thoroughly sick of it!! The mood and the fun just totally went out of it, and we were sick of each other and knackered after that week. And after all that, we didn't get pg!!! So this month we did it only twice, once on CD10 and once on CD12 (which was apparently my OV day, according to OPK and EWCM!) which, by my count, puts me and ChillBilly in pretty much exactly the same boat this month! It'll be really interesting to see whether we have the same outcome, eh Chilly? 

I've adamantly stated that I will not get sucked into symptom spotting this time, as last month I was TOTALLY convinced that I was pg, there were so many apparent "signs", but I clearly have a warped idea of how it feels to be pregnant cos it was a :bfn: !!

Good luck to anyone still baby dancing: I, for one, am taking it easier than last month!! When I get my :bfp:, I'd love to be able to say "well, that was that night, and we had so much fun and it was really awesome!" lol... What a romantic...

:dust: to everyone, fingers crossed that we'll be joining the big gang over in 1st Tri very soon!! :bfp:s for christmas!!!!
Shadow xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Shadowrat...I have so many prego type symptoms for the entire 2ww....its usually just due to different hormones ie..nausea, hotflashes, cramps, bloating and gas...I kept track everymonth for 6 months...and noticed them then......so I don't spend to much time chatting about 2ww symptoms..BUT I love to hear about others.
I'm just taking it easy as well....BUT I am busy with work now. So i don't spend to much time on google and BnB....
I'm on cd17 and maybe 5 dpo// not to sure....

I'll be testing NEXT weekend.....yay!!!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

ok, Chilly, that's cool :)

Oh, I think all this talk of Leo babies and that video (and watching too much "Lion Man" on the TV!) got to me, because I had a really vivid dream last night that my family adopted about 12 lion cubs!!! One (boy) was really naughty and kept trying to bite my arms and my ankles, but one was a really sweet shy little girl called Jojo; she kept nuzzling me and cuddling up!! Bizarre...


----------



## CHILLbilly

I love my vivid dreams during 2ww.......
Last month i dreamt I found about 500 chicken eggs in my chicken coop..hahaha talk about omens...hahahaha I hoped it was because I O'd that month...(BUT no bd during O time)
I'll have to keep track this time around.......


----------



## shelleylu

Haha, you girls are funny!

Wait untill your in the 12 ww, then the dreams are awful - every night!!

Chilly, have you not watched that video yet? It is amazing! Shadow, I told you all it was good didnt I!!!! I nearly cried too, so I wouldnt worry....lol

Good luck to you both for this month, Fingers crossed you're joining us in 1st tri xxxxxxxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Chilly, you tested yet? Any news from anyone else? I'm not feeling too hopeful tbh, but will be testing probably Sunday if there's no sign of AF...


----------



## CHILLbilly

No need for tests!! She got me.....
Oh well onto a Christmas :bfp:


----------



## dan-o

I'm back in, just getting ready to ov again in a few days (hopefully)


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok ladies, I need your advice here... Let's see if I can figure out how to attach an image...
 



Attached Files:







100_1356.JPG
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ShadowRat

What do you think???? I don't think I can bear to wait hours for you guys in the USA to wake up and have a look!!


----------



## ShadowRat

Ok, sorry to go on and on, but this is a better picture :) This was after the full 5 mins...
 



Attached Files:







100_1367.JPG
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ashy

i see a pink line!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

I'm gonna do a digi test tomorrow... fingers crossed!


----------



## CHILLbilly

That is soooooooooooooo A :bfp:
Thats GREAT!!! Fantastic.........
Now i wanna hear your details.....what day did you DTD, when did oyu ovulate? hehe
I'm going to keep trying but feel like I will be in 1st tri soon!!!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Sorry she got you chilli.....cycle buddies this month? I am CD 5.

That is a BFP - I would reckon.....congrats!


----------



## ShadowRat

Hey guys, I took another cheapy test this morning ans the line was even darker, so I went ahead and took the digi test too... See my avatar for results!!! 

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

:happydance::dance::yipee::happydance::dance::yipee:

Woohooooo!!!!! I'm SO chuffed!!! OH is glowing with pride already hehehe

Chilly, I'm sorry to say that I think you and I did everything pretty much exactly the same this month! I took an OPK on the 15th (CD11), and it showed a strong result, so we DTD that night. We had also BDed on the 13th(CD9) in the morning (hehe) but we didn't do it any more than that at all until the day before yesterday! Also, just for the record, I had absolutely NO feelings or signs at ALL, so it was a total shock! I actually was getting some period pain-type cramps, and was certain the :witch: was on her way, but I guess they were different cramps! 
Hope this helps some of you :) 
:dust::dust::dust::dust: for everyone, you'll all get your lovely :bfp:s soon, I know it!!! See you all in 1st Tri asap!!!

Love 
Shadow x x x x x x x


----------



## ShadowRat

Oh haha look at that, my avatar isn't there! I wonder what went wrong there... do they take a while to show or something?

For the record, in case you hadn't guessed, it says PREGNANT !!!! Hehehe


----------



## Ashy

congrats!!!!! hope i am next


----------



## ShadowRat

I hope so too!! x


----------



## CHILLbilly

Congrats again ShadowRat....
I must be good luck or something..every one I chat with gets pregnant.....
hehe



I'll be in chatroom if anyone TTC wants a :bfp:
haha just kidding....sort of.... I am so happy for you and your OH....I will be joining you soon!


----------



## ShadowRat

Chilly, I really hope you join us and get your :bfp: for Christmas!! I'm too scared to post anything in 1st Tri just yet hehe... I'm just now starting to "feel" a bit pregnant: Had my first doc's appointment and I've got my first Midwife appointment on my birthday, 14th Jan, which is very exciting. I've spoken to my midwife on the phone, and she is really really nice :)
Still no morning sickness, which I guess is a blessing, but I can't help but look forward to it as I know that then I'll feel REALLY pregnant hehehe

:dust: to all, as usual :D Good luck for Christmas :bfp:s!!!!

Shadow x


----------



## CHILLbilly

So I am on cd7...and just felt a sharpish pain only lasted about 3 seconds.....
Could it be O already????????nooooooo doesn't add up....then my cycle woudl only be like 15 days.
Hmmmm
I'm gonna start bd anyway...be pretty funny if I did ovulate on cd7 or 8...haha
that would explain why no + for 8 months of trying..haha


----------



## ShadowRat

Hmmm Chilly, interesting... You know, the first month I bought OPKs was last month, and when I got them I tested what I thought was too early for O, and it came out super strong positive... I'd start BD anyway, every couple of days or so maybe? And if you haven't already, I'd REALLY advise you to take OPKs and pinpoint that egg as closely as possible!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I was going to order some online but its too late now....
I can't afford to buy a kit right now as its so close to christmas.....
but the cheapie internet sticks are cheap but like I said to late.
Its going to be almost every day starting this weekend.
I am not missing ONE day..cause every other day turns into...I'm too tired..then I just issed 2 days. We're both working 8 hrs a day ( gone for 10) and he gets up at 5am...
so no bd in mornings before 5am....f-that....
lol
BUT that is my mission.......
Operation EVERYDAY!!!


----------



## ShadowRat

LOL good luck!! Keep us posted ;) ;)
:dust:

Shadow x


----------

